# 31+ 31 more days = Driveler #227



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2017)

oh yeah!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Good Friday morning Keebs. I emphasize FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 21, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Going on a short road trip today to Woodstock for a "radical"  change with a few thousand other folks.

Quack...you need to hire Sinclair to keep your grass and yard perfect!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Friday morning Keebs. I emphasize FRIDAY!!!!!!


 yep, yep, yep and I get to pick up my little monster too!!!


glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> Going on a short road trip today to Woodstock for a "radical"  change with a few thousand other folks.
> 
> Quack...you need to hire Sinclair to keep your grass and yard perfect!


 oh lawd Sinclair + Quack's place = holy moly!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Safe travels Glue Bunny.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 21, 2017)

I hope he catches some fish Keebs! I love to see the little ones when they reel em in!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Safe travels Glue Bunny.



Thanks moon...gonna try and get down your way next week.  Got a hankerin for some nu way chili dawgs


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Now you're talking! We have one about 3 miles from the house. Have to get my fix every now and then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Gonna change this title....sweatin my butt off already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


>



http://www.iweathernet.com/days-until/number-of-days-until-summer-count-down


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Look on the bright side blood, at least we don't officially hit Summer until Wednesday June 21st. The rest of the country (time zones) hit it on Tuesday the 20th.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2017)

love da summer


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2017)

bring da heat!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2017)

Oh lawd, I need a nap now!  If any of ya'll are ever near Fitzgerald or soon in Ocilla, check out a hole in the wall place called Dixie Kitchen, ain't nuttin you order gonna be bad, I promise!
Black Sea Bass filet's, hush puppies, cole slaw, tater tots and home made tartar sauce! (and sweet tea!)


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2017)

dang....that looks like a plate of goodness right there


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Oh lawd, I need a nap now!  If any of ya'll are ever near Fitzgerald or soon in Ocilla, check out a hole in the wall place called Dixie Kitchen, ain't nuttin you order gonna be bad, I promise!
> Black Sea Bass filet's, hush puppies, cole slaw, tater tots and home made tartar sauce! (and sweet tea!)



Looks good yeah!

BBQ'd chikin quarter, tater salad, Hawaiian rolls, sweet lemon tea.

Time fo a nappy nap!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> dang....that looks like a plate of goodness right there





Jeff C. said:


> Looks good yeah!
> 
> BBQ'd chikin quarter, tater salad, Hawaiian rolls, sweet lemon tea.
> 
> Time fo a nappy nap!


 danged if that don't sound good to deff too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> http://www.iweathernet.com/days-until/number-of-days-until-summer-count-down



Censored Censored Censored Censored Censored Censored. Censored


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2017)

Grrrrrrrrrr, Dawn's outta town and didn't fix me a work plate.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Evening folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2017)

Looking like a ham sammich kinda night.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Make sure you take enough for CMC!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2017)

cooler in the mtns.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2017)

Evening, got off at 11am got called back in at 4 pm


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, got off at 11am got called back in at 4 pm



Didn't get much of a nap did you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, got off at 11am got called back in at 4 pm



Dude! That sux bad... Really bad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, got off at 11am got called back in at 4 pm



Dang that suxx!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Evenin fellers. Got both yards sprayed, coulda used one more bottle up the hill, maybe 2.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Didn't get much of a nap did you?




30 minutes 





blood on the ground said:


> Dude! That sux bad... Really bad!





Jeff C. said:


> Dang that suxx!





Yes it does


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2017)

Gonna be a early quiet time at the biscuit factory tonite


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Gonna be a early quiet time at the biscuit factory tonite



You got to work 12 Wy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Jag told me some Indians stopped at the house asking about it while I was up the hill spraying the yard @ ol home place. What is it with these foreigners? There is a realtors sign out front, call them.  Mighta been mooselimbs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Ain't no mooselimbs livin on this property.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

I'll raise the price.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

I'll take it off the market.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You got to work 12 Wy?



I got to be here for 12, but gonna be a lot more napping than working tonite


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

It ain't happenin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I got to be here for 12, but gonna be a lot more napping than working tonite



Heard dat brother!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Man that pegs out the suckameter Wy! Hope you have a quiet shift! Oh and evening Gobble, Blood, and Chief. Had a blackened chicken salad for supper. That should clean the pipes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Howdy Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Sup Chief?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2017)

Capt D's no time for cooking today


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Chief?



Just chillin Moon, wore out after draggin hoses all over the yard.



Wycliff said:


> Capt D's no time for cooking today



I've got to go rustle up something for Jag and I myself. MizT still isn't home yet. Jag did eat something, I saw his mess he left.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2017)

Wy be on the way home by now hopefully

morning drivelers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 22, 2017)

Good morning Gobblin.  I've been reading back and posting things on here this morning.

Coffee does sound good this morning and I will be glad to partake of a cup or three this morning.  

I hope Wybro had a nice "king-size" bed in his workplace since yesterday afternoon.  That kind of slave work ought to be illegal.  

I've got to get a shower and get ready to head up to the country and check on things.  I didn't get up there last weekend so I need to check all of my cams and also give the critters something to eat as well.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Morning Gobble and EE. Coffee does sound good this AM. Probably nice and cool up the hill Gobble. EE make sure you have plenty of tick repellant. One of my friends that I hunt with got the alpha gal virus from a lone star tick bite. He can't eat any more mammalian meat. Beef, pork or deer. I took him a good load of fish when we did the wounded veterans turkey hunt a couple of weeks ago. Have a safe Saturday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Not fishin today Moon?


----------



## cramer (Apr 22, 2017)

Morning Gobblin, Moon, Chief , EE
Been taking the WW2 quiz - got a 30 ( if you combine 4 attempts)

Never heard of this lone star tick bite situation Moonbro - scary

Thanks for the coffee G
Had the Grandbaby over last nite - kicked in the everywhere from 11-5 am - she's snoozing now

What's for vittles?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Mornin Cramer. Yeah, I almost aced the WWII quiz too. 

X2 on the lone star tick.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2017)

Chief, morning

cramer, I just fried the bacon and mixed up the buttermilk biscuits chicken boolits to be fried.   You stopping by?


----------



## cramer (Apr 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, morning
> 
> cramer, I just fried the bacon and mixed up the buttermilk biscuits chicken boolits to be fried.   You stopping by?



OTW


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, morning
> 
> cramer, I just fried the bacon and mixed up the buttermilk biscuits chicken boolits to be fried.   You stopping by?



Mornin gobblein.



cramer said:


> OTW



Swing by and pick me up.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2017)

Good morning,  time to crash


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning,  time to crash



Shewww, I bet. Sleep well Wybro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Rectum where blood iz?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Rectum where blood iz?





Making lub to his MIL ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Making lub to his MIL ???



Bet he is pampering her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Quackbro, you workin tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Glue bunny readin back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet he is pampering her.




Prolly gave her a foot/back massage . . 




Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, you workin tonight?





Nosir, just got off work a coupla hours ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2017)

Ms gluebunny is lurking  . . . Bet she's says good morning beautiful peeples . . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Get some sleep Wy. Morning Chief, Cramer, Quackbro and Glue Bunny when she gets through catching up. Might get a trip in later today Chief. Just got back from the landfill with the first load. Trying to haul off a bunch of accumulated junk. I am a self professed pack rat!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 22, 2017)

Well....good morning my beautiful peeples!   Live hera in woodstock!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 22, 2017)

Mornin quack and chief!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 22, 2017)

*Early brekfus.*

Country ham grilled cheese and fried egg sammich. Fixed this before landfill run. TTYL.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 22, 2017)

Quack...you must be a mind reader!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 22, 2017)

Mmmm moon...a good lookin breakfas!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Quack...you must be a mind reader!





I gotz da ESPN . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2017)

Dood #1 coming to give me a guesstimate . .


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 22, 2017)

No hable eenglish seenor quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Rectum where blood iz?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Making lub to his MIL ???





Jeff C. said:


> Bet he is pampering her.



Idjits!!

No Turkeys were harmed this mernin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Mornin glue bunny, and I see blood peeking in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2017)

hey gluebunny, quack, blood

going out to enjoy some nature and work off some of the calories I ate this morning.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 22, 2017)

Mernin, mernin. Let's go play some baseball for the remainder of the weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Tryin to figure out something to do myself. MizT and Jag left to go to Caitlin's new apartment on north side, babysit lil Everett and spend the night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2017)

Did a quick 2 mile loop this morning.... Didnt hear anything! I was still a nice morning in the woods!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Did a quick 2 mile loop this morning.... Didnt hear anything! I was still a nice morning in the woods!



Yessir, and I shoulda been on the water somewhere before this wind got up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Think I'll head to Home Depot and get some stuff to piddle with.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2017)

Hired a new yard man, believe it, or not I had to increase his quote, he was too cheap.  Known him for several years, good dood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2017)

Heyyyyyyyyyy, it's time fo a dranky drank !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, and I shoulda been on the water somewhere before this wind got up.



Taking me nephew fishing at a farm pond in a minute


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Did I hear someone mention a BLD?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Did I hear someone mention a BLD?



Mebbe . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Did I hear someone mention a BLD?



Mebbe . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2017)

You can say that twice !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2017)

Here ya go Stonerbro . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2017)

The pool is officially OPEN! 

Just in time for our weekly appetizer/drank lunch. It was just Applebee's  today. 
The girl is coming over later. I sure hope that new dawg of theirs doesn't jump in the pool. Last time the new dawg was here she walked all ova the cover. I thought blue healers were spose to be smart.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Got one more trailer load to haul off........ and then a DBLD! Mz. R is bout to work me down! Taking a cool dip would probably feel good bout now Mrs. H !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2017)

Different day and time! Took the nephew fishing.... Catching fish like crazy and after a hr he wants to go so he can play his video game! What the heck is up with that?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Different day and time! Took the nephew fishing.... Catching fish like crazy and after a hr he wants to go so he can play his video game! What the heck is up with that?




Beat his azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz . . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Can't figure youngins out these days. I used to have to tell that boy of mine it's dark. Time to put it on the trailer! Just talked to him and he's on the river now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got one more trailer load to haul off........ and then a DBLD! Mz. R is bout to work me down! Taking a cool dip would probably feel good bout now Mrs. H !!



You talk about cool.  Heater will be turned on shortly. 
G. Day game on the SEC network. Radio down. TV UP!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 22, 2017)

HIA  is offically open. Only opened one runway so far but as buzzness picks up I'll get a 2nd fuel tank and runway back in opperation.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 22, 2017)

Makes ya kind of WONDER why he looks so MAD


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 22, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Makes ya kind of WONDER why he looks so MAD



That is wicked!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Makes ya kind of WONDER why he looks so MAD



COOL!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2017)

Pan seared and grilled scallops, stuffed clams, baked tater, garlic toast and small salad to celebrate the opening of the pool. Welcome Summer!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2017)

moderate 2.2 mile mtn hike at Rock Mountain State Park.  From the vista you can see TN, NC, and SC.   

No fish were harmed on the way back to the cabin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You talk about cool.  Heater will be turned on shortly.
> G. Day game on the SEC network. Radio down. TV UP!



Seriously ???  Dwagz SUCK and have since 1980 ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously ???  Dwagz SUCK and have since 1980 ...



They might pull out a V today


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Afternoon folks! 

I ain't done doodles squat all day cept blow $$$ on stoopid flowers. 

Gon be in the low 50's next couple moanins with highs in da lo 70's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Reckon I'll go get started plantin. Only got 66 individual flowers to plant.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Back at the hizzle. BDLD for me and a strawberry daiquiri for Mz. R. We are whooped. Gonna relax on da porch for a few and fry some skrimps, taters, hush puppies and maybe some onion rangs. Oh and good evening!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2017)

You need some cumpny moon?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2017)

hey blood,

have you read about the Corps restricting the renting of cabins on Lake Seed?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2017)

home made pizza.   sourdough crust, veggies, cheese, meat, shrimp.

Over ate but left some for leftovas


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

55 flowers planted, fertilized, and mulch topped off. 11 leftover for pots on back deck. Mess cleaned up too.

Needless to say, back is broke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Of yeah, a couple of straight shots also.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 22, 2017)

You are welcome on da porch any time Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2017)

One of my favorite Telecaster Masters-Roy Buchanan.

There's a good story on him about being one the Greatest unknown guitarists also.




Another one-Danny Gatton, Telecaster virtuoso.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2017)

Is it time for 




if so have at it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Morning Gobble. I will gladly partake this morning. You sill in the mountains?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeap and it has rained all night.   Not going fly fishing this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 23, 2017)

No rain here yet. Predicting 100% for today though. Looks like everyone is sleeping in this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2017)

unlike us they might need the beauty rest


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2017)

or they mixed wine and liquor last night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2017)

blood did you read back?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2017)

Listening to the rain


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey blood,
> 
> have you read about the Corps restricting the renting of cabins on Lake Seed?



No i haven't... Do tell


----------



## redeli (Apr 23, 2017)

Left over ribeye for breakfast


----------



## cramer (Apr 23, 2017)

Morning BoG, Gobbles and Moonbro
EE and the Flower Child are def getting much needed beauty rest

Thanks for the coffee G
That baby kicked  and flailed like Bruce Lee last nite again, but we had a blast yesterday, so it was worth it.
Woke up to loud rain at some point, but none at this time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> No i haven't... Do tell



As we were hiking in a State Park outside of Clayton wife mentioned she had read where the Corps was going to restrict/prohibit the renting of cabins on Lake Seed.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Morning Blood. Rain messes up the turkey hunting, makes for some good porch sitting though. Did you and your nephew catch some fish for a fry yesterday? Gobble I can use all that I can get.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2017)

redeli said:


> Left over ribeye for breakfast



The next best thing to ribeye for b'fast is left over ribeye for b'fast.




cramer said:


> Morning BoG, Gobbles and Moonbro
> EE and the Flower Child are def getting much needed beauty rest
> 
> Thanks for the coffee G
> ...



morning cramer,  coffee has a little extra kick this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood. Rain messes up the turkey hunting, makes for some good porch sitting though. Did you and your nephew catch some fish for a fry yesterday? Gobble I can use all that I can get.



rain or trout fishing?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Morning Cramer and Redeli. Got to scare us some brekfus here shortly.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Beauty sleep Gobble. Not gonna fuss bout the rain though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Beauty sleep Gobble. Not gonna fuss bout the rain though.



you have to be a handsome devil to charm all those fish.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> As we were hiking in a State Park outside of Clayton wife mentioned she had read where the Corps was going to restrict/prohibit the renting of cabins on Lake Seed.


Strange... Reckon what brought that on


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood. Rain messes up the turkey hunting, makes for some good porch sitting though. Did you and your nephew catch some fish for a fry yesterday? Gobble I can use all that I can get.



Coffee on the porch Moon! Got my bride out here with me this mornin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Strange... Reckon what brought that on
> 
> 
> Coffee on the porch Moon! Got my bride out here with me this mornin!



I suspect homeowners who are full timers complaining.   And I don't know if it is just a proposal or if it is a regulation at this point.

Oh and my bride is in bed waiting on a fresh pot of coffee before getting up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2017)

Mornin folks. Did not sleep so well last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2017)

Speaking of porch, I've got one of those birds building a mud and moss nest on the inner ledge of capital on colum on front porch. Unfortunately for him/her, that ain't happenin.


----------



## cramer (Apr 23, 2017)

^^^
Chief went from Flower Child to PETA's most wanted in the blink of an I

Use a box call and then strafe the nest


----------



## cramer (Apr 23, 2017)

repairing buckshot columns would give you something to do today


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks. Did not sleep so well last night.



Still kickin around what to get me for my birfday are ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2017)

cramer said:


> ^^^
> Chief went from Flower Child to PETA's most wanted in the blink of an I
> 
> Use a box call and then strafe the nest



I was wondering to whom you were referring to as flower child. 



cramer said:


> repairing buckshot columns would give you something to do today



I've been eyeballing the pellet gun often this morning.



blood on the ground said:


> Still kickin around what to get me for my birfday are ya?



 

Might have to get you over here to call it in for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice steady rain comin down or the weed killer and the flowers this Mornin.


----------



## cramer (Apr 23, 2017)

What kind of flowers did you plant yesterday that had you listening to the Telecasters so late last nite?
Good stuff


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2017)

cramer said:


> What kind of flowers did you plant yesterday that had you listening to the Telecasters so late last nite?
> Good stuff



pansies 




I suspect


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2017)

cramer said:


> What kind of flowers did you plant yesterday that had you listening to the Telecasters so late last nite?
> Good stuff



Had a little variety of actually, mostly zinnias, a couple salvias, some geraniums, and a bunch of mystery flowers for gobblein's smart butt. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> pansies
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Puhtoonyas.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Morning Chief. Debating on a short trip this morning. Opted out of trip to Sinclair today. Forecasting some severe thunderstorms possible. Gonna keep it close and fish the lake near the house.


----------



## cramer (Apr 23, 2017)

Be careful Moon & post some pics since BoG did not


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 23, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of my Driveler friends.  

Well, I know that it is just about lunchtime by now BUT I have been busy since 5:30 AM today.  I am lazy as I didn't get to bed until around 1:30 AM this morning and I haven't accomplished anything yet.  Well at least my name wasn't on the obituary page this morning so that is a first step for sure.

Last night I uploaded and reviewed 6,439 photos from the past 2 weeks and that took a considerable amount of time.  After the dust settled, I kept only 19 of those photos and deleted the remaining 6,420 photos (7.6 Gigabytes) and about 250 of those photos had coyotes on them as they have been really active recently during all hours of the day and night.

I've got to get a shower and get my rear in gear before the day is completely gone.

I've been on the phone with the nicest female on this planet for the past hour or so and that always puts a huge smile on my face.  My sweet Daughter called me to catch up on things since we haven't talked during the past week as she has been really busy.  It is unusual for us to not be able to talk a couple of times each week just to catch up on things.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Good mid morning EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Debating on a short trip this morning. Opted out of trip to Sinclair today. Forecasting some severe thunderstorms possible. Gonna keep it close and fish the lake near the house.



Mornin Moon, and sockbro finally drug up.

Had some nice showers here Moon, nothin heavy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2017)

I bought some more herbicide for the lawn area up @ ol home place yesterday, but didn't get it out before this rain came in obviously. It needs to be applied at least 48 hrs before watering it in or rain. I'll have to wait on the next rain now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I was wondering to whom you were referring to as flower child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can but im sure the phone book has the pink poneys number in it


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2017)

Nephew is going home..... Thank ya Lord


----------



## redeli (Apr 23, 2017)

about to grill some chops


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I can but im sure the phone book has the pink poneys number in it


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2017)

redeli said:


> about to grill some chops



honey baked ham sammiches and chips.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2017)

Sup Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup Quackbro?





Not too sure . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not too sure . .




Heard dat....gettin showers off and on purty regular here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2017)

Got turned around in the swamp yesterday wearing shorts and docksiders, looks like somebody took a switchblade to my legs and arms.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice out, sun is shining.  Was hoping for rain.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 23, 2017)

Pot Roast in the crock pot, about to go get mine and the boys hair did and then baseball at 630. 

Ready for Monday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2017)

Just a 60hr week coming up, then 122hrs skrait . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 23, 2017)

GAWD QUACK you work way to hard  You'll never beable to handle retirement us old guys can find more way to kick back and make the boss/wife think we've been buzzier then a one legged man in a butt kick contest


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> GAWD QUACK you work way to hard  You'll never beable to handle retirement us old guys can find more way to kick back and make the boss/wife think we've been buzzier then a one legged man in a butt kick contest





I'm broke brother.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 23, 2017)

Afternoon my beautiful drivelerz!

Thunder poopers at the 31064


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Evening folks. Fished a little after lunch, managed to catch two small ones before it started to rain. Mz. R and I are headed to our sons house on the river for supper tonight. He said shrimp and grits were on the menu. May take a fishing pole or two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nice out, sun is shining.  Was hoping for rain.



Dang, you didn't get any rain?

Evenin folks.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 23, 2017)

Made one of the best French dips eva tonight, now vitamin BL and some sleep. Three weeks until the back gets a tune up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Made one of the best French dips eva tonight, now vitamin BL and some sleep. Three weeks until the back gets a tune up!



Recipe bro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2017)

Morning children! Wife loaded me down with last nights leftovers.... Drunkbro is taking full advantage of the situation! Pot roast, fresh greens, pintos.... I don't no for sure but by the way he is eating this could possibly be his first home cooked meal!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2017)

blood, it could be as his kitchen has no cabinets.    

brewing


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.

Just a quick cup of fresh brewed coffee to get me going faster.

Apparently the rain decided to bypass me and that is fine with me.

Wonders never cease to amaze me.  For the first time EVER, a mouse decided to hold me hostage this weekend.  I named this sucker, KIM-JONG-UN, and he is no longer a threat to the rest of "my world".  This rascal somehow got inside my house and camped out in my pantry over the weekend.  Friday afternoon, I bought some "Nutter-Butter" cookies and come Saturday morning, he had eaten through the package and ate on two of the these cookies.  That was his downfall as nobody messes with my Nutter-Butter cookies.  I went and bought 10 rat-traps and put two traps on each shelf and then two on the floor as well in the pantry.  I put the peanut butter from the half eaten cookies on half of these traps and cheese on the other half.   BINGO !!!!!  

Trash-can side services were held a few minutes ago for this brave thief.  Reverend Eagle Eye  officiated over these services for the exact span of 3 seconds as the body of this really FAT little varmint was dumped into the mighty 4 foot tall Trash container casket  that will be relocated for burial later in the Augusta-Richmond County Landfill.   He will never again mess with my mind in wondering just how he could have gotten into my house and into the vault of cookies as such. 

NOW, I feel so much better knowing that justice has been served and I didn't have to shoot this varmint with any of my .40 caliber Glocks  and also that I didn't have to NUKE him with any nuclear missiles either.

Gotta get busy as I have a full day of things to do including a noon meeting at the Emergency Medicine Department at the hospital.  At least for this meeting, they feed me a really great lunch from Honey Baked Hams etc.  

CYL....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Morning Blood,Gobble and EE. The rain didn't bypass us at 31220.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2017)

didn't bypass me either moon and it is still drizzling as I was just watering the shrubs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2017)

Mornin day walkers


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2017)

Good morning, think I made up for my lack of sleep Friday. Slept 14 hours Saturday


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 24, 2017)

Good mernin my beautiful peeples!!

Headed out early for P.T. at 8 to get this ankle strong again.  Y'all have great day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Morning Wy,Glue Bunny and Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey Moon. How many loads of collectibles did you get rid of? I need to do the same.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2017)

Still getting a light mist here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Total of 3 Chief. Two very large ones, and one smaller. The smaller had more metal in it.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2017)

Drizzling in the 30901


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Total of 3 Chief. Two very large ones, and one smaller. The smaller had more metal in it.



Moon, did you take the metal to a scrap yard, or just dump? I've got quite a bit of metal scrap.



Wycliff said:


> Drizzling in the 30901



Mornin Wybro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 24, 2017)

All of this went to the dump Chief. I took some stuff to the scrap metal place several years ago. It has to be separated. Steel, aluminum and stainless. It just wasn't worth that many trips to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> All of this went to the dump Chief. I took some stuff to the scrap metal place several years ago. It has to be separated. Steel, aluminum and stainless. It just wasn't worth that many trips to me.



I gotcha. Might just get a scrap metal guy to come get it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2017)

Sausage gumbo


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Sausage gumbo



Good choice


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2017)

Wayked up way tew erallee


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Wayked up way tew erallee



Yep, you gonna need a nap before work


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2017)

Herro.....


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2017)

Mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2017)

Afternoon.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2017)

Afternoon Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2017)

Howdy Wy, finally quit drizzling here.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2017)

Here to too two tu 2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, you didn't get any rain?
> 
> Evenin folks.





Finally got a nice shower !!  Back to jeans tonight !! 


Afternoon bro's !!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2017)

Afternoon Quack


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Addernoon Wy, Mud, Blood,Chief and Quackbro. Rained on me all the way home from work. Just a drizzle now. Deer sketti tonight. Joe ever fire up his classic Quackbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Finally got a nice shower !!  Back to jeans tonight !!
> 
> 
> Afternoon bro's !!



I was wondering if yall finally got some over that way. I barely caught a glimpse of the radar while walking by the tv on the weather channel and saw some green over towards Augusta. Saw earlier where EE said he didn't get any.



Moonpie1 said:


> Addernoon Wy, Mud, Blood,Chief and Quackbro. Rained on me all the way home from work. Just a drizzle now. Deer sketti tonight. Joe ever fire up his classic Quackbro?



Afternoon Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2017)

Afternoon drivelers

Chief,  BIL took a load of iron (old farm implements) to the recycler last week.   Paid enough to pay the gas to get it there.   Can't remember what it was a pound but he got $70 for a dump trailer full.   Not worth it.

Still drizzling here and has done so to light rain every time I got the chance to go outside today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Addernoon Wy, Mud, Blood,Chief and Quackbro. Rained on me all the way home from work. Just a drizzle now. Deer sketti tonight. Joe ever fire up his classic Quackbro?





Don't think so Moonbro, he's been at their condo in Myrtle Beach.  Will see him tonight. 


Pool crew just left, had to rebuild the Polaris... AGAIN.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Afternoon drivelers
> 
> Chief,  BIL took a load of iron (old farm implements) to the recycler last week.   Paid enough to pay the gas to get it there.   Can't remember what it was a pound but he got $70 for a dump trailer full.   Not worth it.
> 
> Still drizzling here and has done so to light rain every time I got the chance to go outside today.



Wow, won't be going anytime soon then. Reckon I'll just cleanup(organize) the pile in the barn.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Howdy Gobble. Yeah after I made that one trip to the scrap yard, I figured it was not worth the trips to keep it separated. I didn't know it at the time. They weighed truck and trailer full of scrap and paid me about middle of the road for iron, stainless and aluminum. If I remember it was $144.00.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2017)

Gonna be a slip n slide kinda night.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Make sure CMC wears his seat belt!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Make sure CMC wears his seat belt!





Gonna get him a "child seat..."


Venison fried cubed steak n gravy, peas n cabbage . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2017)

Hope our 4x4 is out of the shop, been driving a 2x2.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Gobble. Yeah after I made that one trip to the scrap yard, I figured it was not worth the trips to keep it separated. I didn't know it at the time. They weighed truck and trailer full of scrap and paid me about middle of the road for iron, stainless and aluminum. If I remember it was $144.00.



they pay more by the pound for stainless and aluminum


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2017)

Later bro's have a good evening, drank a lil drank for me !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2017)

Won't be long now


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2017)

Turned into a good rain for a little while here today


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 24, 2017)

It's finally quit here Wy. Gobble the  guy in the scale house was a fisherman so we hit it off pretty good. Said he could pay more if I had it separated. He came out and looked it over, took an educated guess at the stainless and aluminum. I think he was more than fair. That and we talked fishing some surely didn't hurt.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2017)

Afternoon youngins. I barely get by since the price of aluminum cans hit rock bottom.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2017)

Got a temp running around here that looks like preditor... I cant understand his Ebonics to good either! He may get a water balloon later!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Time to rise and shine! Sup Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Time to rise and shine! Sup Blood?



Mornin Moonbro! Hows it going this morning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2017)

morning blood and moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Morning Gobble. Good coffee! So far so good Blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 25, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Moonbro, Gobblin, and the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I need a cup or three of that fresh brewed coffee from Gobblin for sure to clear out these gremlins from my eyes this morning.

The rain update as yesterday progressed did leave a steady rain for a couple of hours beginning at about 7:30 AM yesterday and stayed really cloudy most all day long after that.

WAY TO GO, ARKANSAS AS THEY EXECUTED TWO MORE PIECES OF GARBAGE LAST NIGHT SO THAT IS A TOTAL OF THREE IN THE PAST WEEK !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Good morning EE. Does the rain and humidity interfere with your work?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Morning Chief. Got any projects for today?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning EE. Does the rain and humidity interfere with your work?



Moon, yes it does as filters can not be installed while it is raining.  The types of filter media that are used in these industrial manufacturing applications will absorb the moisture from the atmosphere and create lots of problems in efficiency performance. 

I process one product in particular that can't be done at all when there is a higher humidity and even the "hint" of rain anywhere in the area.   (That is why I use the GON weather maps here every day and sometimes it might be  numerous times during the course of the day as well.  I have been indebted for several years now to "Miggy" here for supplying such great weather related information that is crucial to my business).    This particular item is a textile fabric that will actually suck the moisture right out of the atmosphere and will be ruined in the process.  The processing requires several hours of hard physical labor due to the numerous handling requirements and then sealing this rolled material into heavy duty clear tubular plastic sleeves until it is delivered to my customer.   This material has to be handled very special from the beginning as it must be super clean due to being used in a food grade application manufacturing plant where the FDA personnel are onsite every day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 25, 2017)

Good Morning Chief and Wycliff.  I hope both of you will have good day today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Morning Wy. You on days this week? Quackbro should be strolling in shortly. Dang EE sounds like you have to stay on top of the weather monitoring!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Got a temp running around here that looks like preditor... I cant understand his Ebonics to good either! He may get a water balloon later!





Bust that knappy headed knee grow upside da 'ed !!! 


Morning bro's, stooped meeting this morning . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bust that knappy headed knee grow upside da 'ed !!!
> 
> 
> Morning bro's, stooped meeting this morning . .






Bad idea Bloodbro, it could be classified as a "hate crime.."


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bad idea Bloodbro, it could be classified as a "hate crime.."



I missed him..... Got his feet wet but i missed his head! He looked around like the sky was falling then took off runnin and cussin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I missed him..... Got his feet wet but i missed his head! He looked around like the sky was falling then took off runnin and cussin!





You need mo practice !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2017)

Dang nice lil 4x4 New Holland with a FIL and low hours at a good price on the Market Place.  Wish I was closer I'd prolly pick that one up.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2017)

Mornin, what'd I miss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2017)

Mornin!
What'd I mist?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2017)

About to crash kids.... Yall have a good day....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, what'd I miss?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> What'd I mist?





Nuttin . . .  Good day/night sistas !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy. You on days this week? Quackbro should be strolling in shortly. Dang EE sounds like you have to stay on top of the weather monitoring!



Yes sir, till Thursday then I get 7 off


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Good morning Keebs and Mrs. H. Heck yeah Wy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Got any projects for today?



Mornin Moon, got more than I know what to do with, just got to figure out which one takes precedent. 

Currently @ Dr. appt.






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Chief and Wycliff.  I hope both of you will have good day today.



Mornin EEbro, back atcha sir.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, what'd I miss?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> What'd I mist?



Me! 

I missed y'all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> What'd I *mist*?


 you don't remember, do you?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin . . .  Good day/night sistas !!!


schweet dreams!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon, got more than I know what to do with, just got to figure out which one takes precedent.
> 
> Currently @ Dr. appt.
> 
> ...


Update when you get finished, please dear!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey


Hey you!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey Keebs


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 25, 2017)

good mernin my beautiful peeples!

noisy up in hera at my place..new floor in kitchen and living room. 
hammers and saws going in both rooms...sittin in a chair in the corner watchin it all.

Yall all have a goot day!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Howdy Mud and Glue Bunny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you don't remember, do you?
> 
> schweet dreams!
> 
> ...



You don't remember either, do you?  

Everything looks good, except him chewin me out for still smokin'.  

Said he would take me off blood thinner if I quit. Gotta get my mind right and will be the toughest thing I've ever done in my life, I'm sure.



glue bunny said:


> good mernin my beautiful peeples!
> 
> noisy up in hera at my place..new floor in kitchen and living room.
> hammers and saws going in both rooms...sittin in a chair in the corner watchin it all.
> ...



Hey MzStickyWabbit.  Have a great day yourself!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2017)

The Mornin is gone, between taking Jag to work, going to Dr., now going back to pick Jag back up, it will be lunchtime. Hard for me to get motivated when starting late.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2017)

StickyWabbit


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Hey Keebs


 Hey you!


glue bunny said:


> good mernin my beautiful peeples!
> 
> noisy up in hera at my place..new floor in kitchen and living room.
> hammers and saws going in both rooms...sittin in a chair in the corner watchin it all.
> ...


gluebunny (aka stickywabbit) = supervizin!


Jeff C. said:


> You don't remember either, do you?
> 
> Everything looks good, except him chewin me out for still smokin'.
> 
> ...


wait, you mean I was 'sposed to remember all that??


Wycliff said:


> StickyWabbit


 that's a good'un!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 25, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> StickyWabbit



Well hey!  You guys must like me!  Giving me all kinds of new names an such.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Well hey!  You guys must like me!  Giving me all kinds of new names an such.


 you've *stuck* around this long.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Well hey!  You guys must like me!  Giving me all kinds of new names an such.



We ain't done yet, MzHopalong.  

Tell'er Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2017)

Just now eating. 

Stewed maters n okry ova rice, cubed deer, sweet tater biskits. Purty dang good too.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> We ain't done yet, MzHopalong.
> 
> Tell'er Keebs.


 she'll find out, if'n she *sticks* around......... 


Jeff C. said:


> Just now eating.
> 
> Stewed maters n okry ova rice, cubed deer, sweet tater biskits. Purty dang good too.


 I've already run out of cubed meat, but I still have burger and I have some loin & backstrap........ that's gold, baby!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2017)

hi


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hi


 wish I wuz, cuz!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2017)

Later Folks!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2017)

Afternoon, don't know what they are thinking having me work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, don't know what they are thinking having me work





I'd quit, that'll show 'em . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd quit, that'll show 'em . .



Thought about it, but figured that make it to easy on them


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Thought about it, but figured that make it to easy on them





Ya'll should hire Drunkbro, give Bloodbro a lil break .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll should hire Drunkbro, give Bloodbro a lil break .



Don't think we need those problems, maybe ya'll can pick him up to replace some of ya'll retirees


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Don't think we need those problems, maybe ya'll can pick him up to replace some of ya'll retirees


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2017)

Getting about that time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2017)

Pass you in the road Wybro !!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm getting hungry


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I'm getting hungry



Looked at the clock due to this post and realized how late I got home.

Got some more maters to plant but it might be too wet.  Will wait until tomorrow but i've got them.

gluebunny,  glad you have "stuck" around and not 'hopped' off.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2017)

Afternoon Gw


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Evening. Just don't go down the rabbit hole Glue Bunny! Hey Crickett! You been gone too long! Drop by and see us more!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening. Just don't go down the rabbit hole Glue Bunny! Hey Crickett! You been gone too long! Drop by and see us more!



Hey Moonpie.  I try to make it over here but end up getting sidetracked. :


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 25, 2017)

Still glued to my seat watching these workers...floor is in and working on the butcher block counters!!  My new kitchen!!!  I'm Soo hoppy!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow. I need to update my avatar.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2017)

I did get a little fishin done on Friday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Heck yeah! All about some fishing. Nice bass Crickett!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Heck yeah! All about some fishing. Nice bass Crickett!



Thanks Moonpie. I caught 3 bream too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Moonpie. I caught 3 bream too.



I'll be danged! 

Hey Little Lady.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be danged!
> 
> Hey Little Lady.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looked at the clock due to this post and realized how late I got home.
> 
> Got some more maters to plant but it might be too wet.  Will wait until tomorrow but i've got them.
> 
> gluebunny,  glad you have "stuck" around and not 'hopped' off.





Moonpie1 said:


> Evening. Just don't go down the rabbit hole Glue Bunny! Hey Crickett! You been gone too long! Drop by and see us more!





glue bunny said:


> Still glued to my seat watching these workers...floor is in and working on the butcher block counters!!  My new kitchen!!!  I'm Soo hoppy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2017)

Crickett said:


>



What's new galfriend? Missed ya round here.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> What's new galfriend? Missed ya round here.



Miss y'all too! 

I'm doin much better than I was this time last year. I'm still lovin my job. Now just tryin to focus on buying a house for me & the kiddos. 

Hope you, Miz T & Jag are doin well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Miss y'all too!
> 
> I'm doin much better than I was this time last year. I'm still lovin my job. Now just tryin to focus on buying a house for me & the kiddos.
> 
> Hope you, Miz T & Jag are doin well.



That's great news Cricket, really glad to hear that.  We're doin ok, thanks. I reckon you could say we're maintaining the status quo. Although, MizT is fed up with her job....workin her too many hours with no help.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That's great news Cricket, really glad to hear that.  We're doin ok, thanks. I reckon you could say we're maintaining the status quo. Although, MizT is fed up with her job....workin her too many hours with no help.



Dang. Poor Miz T.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey Mark7.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Dang. Poor Miz T.



Yeah, she isn't used to the long hours and being on her feet all day. She's looking.

Guess I missed Mark, my internet is so slowwwww.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, she isn't used to the long hours and being on her feet all day. She's looking.
> 
> Guess I missed Mark, my internet is so slowwwww.



I'll be praying for her.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2017)

Where's Quack?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2017)

Speaking of slow internet. I've had to get Windstream out here a couple times to fix mine. Crazy thing is the tech never sets foot in the house. Not sure what he comes out to do but I personally think they slow it down intentionally.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 26, 2017)

Happy Hump Day to all of you sleeping Drivelers.  It is so quiet in here that I have been beating pots and pans together just to make it look and sound normal.

Glad to see Ms Crickett back on here last night too.

I had to stop and look in the mirror just in hopes of seeing someone else this morning.  

Where is the coffee truck this morning as I need a "fix" really bad this morning as I didn't get much sleep at all during the night.  All I did was have CRAZY dreams all night long instead.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Morning EE. I think that I can hear the truck coming.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2017)

coffee truck driver stopped to read back on how crickett was doing.   She stops by so infrequently now.

But the coffee is fresh and strong this morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Good morning Gobble. It was good to hear from Crickett.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee truck driver stopped to read back on how crickett was doing.   She stops by so infrequently now.
> 
> But the coffee is fresh and strong this morning





Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Gobble. It was good to hear from Crickett.




Good Morning guys and possibly some late arriving gals.  Coffee is GOOD this morning.  Thanks Gobblin.  I see that Moonbro has been cooking up all sorts of good vittles too.    It is always nice when Ms Crickett stops by for sure.  

If you've got some spare change lying around, you might want to get one of these today!!!  


http://www.gon.com/classifieds/automotive-cars-and-trucks/rare-1940-willys-coupe-all-steel


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2017)

11 days after tax day and you mention spare change.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

mernin!!! jaw miss me?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin!!! jaw miss me?



you been busy or sleeping?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you been busy or sleeping?



Busy for the most part... I have spent the last hour avoiding 4 safety auditors that are walking around axin folks questions!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

Mornin gents.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 11 days after tax day and you mention spare change.



You mean that there was a tax day recently?????  Not for me, as my Tax Day doesn't come until October 15th each year!!!!   




blood on the ground said:


> mernin!!! jaw miss me?



Dang right, I missed you as I thought that you were MIA or something.  Then I thought about that "shock-collar" that your MIL  has around your neck from time to time !!!  





blood on the ground said:


> Busy for the most part... I have spent the last hour avoiding 4 safety auditors that are walking around axin folks questions!



OH, were they "axin" questions about water balloons falling from the sky again or something ???????  


I hope all of you will have a good a day and will pass it on.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 26, 2017)

Before I forget.....I sure have missed my old friend named "CLYDE THE CAMEL" !!!!  Just thought that I would have a short visit with him again this morning !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Porch sitting this morning Blood? Morning Chief, that's a classic EE. Now we just got to roll on through it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Where's Quack?





Heyyyyyyyyyy, here I'm is !!!!  Good to hear from ya gal !! stawkstawkstawk..



Morning bro's !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Morning Quackbro and Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

Mornin boys and gals.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

Stopped by the grocery sto on the way home and bought me some oysters to fry.... Gone make me a big ol po boy


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 26, 2017)

That sounds all kinda good Bloodbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Stopped by the grocery sto on the way home and bought me some oysters to fry.... Gone make me a big ol po boy



Don't forget da hot sauce.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That sounds all kinda good Bloodbro!





Jeff C. said:


> Don't forget da hot sauce.



Thats an addicting sammich! There will be hot sauce Jeff.... I couldn't leave it out and disrespect them oysters like that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Stopped by the grocery sto on the way home and bought me some oysters to fry.... Gone make me a big ol po boy





Oh Laaaaaaaaaad !!!  I can't eat in the mornings, can't go to sleep. 'Course a lil dranky drank helps. 

Sho sounds good though !!  You musta looked at Nics' thread !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaaaad !!!  I can't eat in the mornings, can't go to sleep. 'Course a lil dranky drank helps.
> 
> Sho sounds good though !!  You musta looked at Nics' thread !!



Had oysters on my mind ever since I looked at it


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Had oysters on my mind ever since I looked at it




I soak 'em in Texas Pete and buttermilk, flour 'em and fry 'em !!!  Good on a biscuit too !!!  






Keebs said:


> Mernin!




Hiya purty lady !!  Come here often ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2017)

Sleep meds kicking in, got my Black baybay asleep on my couch and snoring up SUMPIN !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Had oysters on my mind ever since I looked at it





Dangit man, now you got me Jonesing for a oyster/skrimp po buoy sammich with Sirarcha sauce, 
(Ruttnbuck turned me onto it years ago)  if you haven't had it, buy some !!!  Know what I'm cooking tomorrow night !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

Wife hates it when I go to the grocery sto... I walk out with a hand full of items and drop ova a hundred bucks! She comes out having spent the same amount with a cart full of food!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2017)

Morning Kids


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Kids



Howdy mud... You been racing any


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 26, 2017)

Good mornin my beautiful peeples!.......quack...blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good mornin my beautiful peeples!.......quack...blood!



Yes ma'am


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya purty lady !!  Come here often ??


 e'vry chance I can grab...........


mudracing101 said:


> Morning Kids


Hiya Flu..............Mudster!


glue bunny said:


> Good mornin my beautiful peeples!.......quack...blood!


Hiya stickywabbit!


blood on the ground said:


> Wife hates it when I go to the grocery sto... I walk out with a hand full of items and drop ova a hundred bucks! She comes out having spent the same amount with a cart full of food!


Can I go shopping with you one day?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

Y'all makin me hawngry fo some Seefood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

All I need is to see it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

Keebs said:


> e'vry chance I can grab...........
> 
> Hiya Flu..............Mudster!
> 
> ...



Sure if we only work off my list


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy mud... You been racing any



Once this year, mostly playing and learning the new truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2017)

Jeffro!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

Missed erybody, had to go for my monthly random drug test


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Morning Keebs, Glue Bunny and Mud. Is that you and your truck in your avi Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Glue Bunny and Mud. Is that you and your truck in your avi Mud?



Yes sir , thats the new ride on its debut..


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Missed erybody, had to go for my monthly random drug test



Did you have all the answers?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir , thats the new ride on its debut..



pic was taking a couple weeks back.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Dang Mud! That's skint back! They like to (randomly) test us after a holiday. I've been more than anybody in our group by a long shot! Don't know if they are trying to catch me doing something wrong or keep the average up! It kills about 3 hours out of the day sometimes more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you have all the answers?



 



mudracing101 said:


> pic was taking a couple weeks back.



Cool pic!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Mud! That's skint back! They like to (randomly) test us after a holiday. I've been more than anybody in our group by a long shot! Don't know if they are trying to catch me doing something wrong or keep the average up! It kills about 3 hours out of the day sometimes more.



They prob. know you can pass.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you have all the answers?



I asked them if I could take the written test cause I wasn't sure if I could pass it any other way 









They did not


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

Mud got the 28's on his new truck, probably got a Yeti and a Costa sticker on the back window


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2017)

Mornin! 
I'm late for the parTAY.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H. How you doing? Tell H22 I said HEY!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Mud got the 28's on his new truck, probably got a Yeti and a Costa sticker on the back window



NO..... they 24's


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

Couldn't help myself... Had to do a trial run with the oysters... Not bad... Not bad at all


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks good blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Looks good blood



Taste even better...
Goodnight children.... Im way past bed time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2017)

Dang Blood. That's restaurant quality right there. Makes my mouth water.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

I had 2 breakfasts this morning now I need a nap


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2017)

Dang everybody done gone. I always seem to miss everybody. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy, here I'm is !!!!  Good to hear from ya gal !! stawkstawkstawk..
> 
> 
> 
> Morning bro's !!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sure if we only work off my list


I think we could work something out!


Wycliff said:


> Missed erybody, had to go for my monthly random drug test


blood beat me to my answer..........


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Glue Bunny and Mud. Is that you and your truck in your avi Mud?


HIya Moon!


blood on the ground said:


> Did you have all the answers?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> I'm late for the parTAY.


where you been?


blood on the ground said:


> Couldn't help myself... Had to do a trial run with the oysters... Not bad... Not bad at all


clean up on aisle 3 please and bring the drool bucket too........... MAN!


Crickett said:


> Dang everybody done gone. I always seem to miss everybody.


Hey Tidbit, how's it going??


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 26, 2017)

If you were me, would you have a club Sammy for lunch or back a tombstone?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

Mornin ladies


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks good Blood


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Dang everybody done gone. I always seem to miss everybody.


Well, Hey there stranger! 


Patriot44 said:


> If you were me, would you have a club Sammy for lunch or back a tombstone?


Ummmmmm club sammy


Wycliff said:


> Mornin ladies





mudracing101 said:


> Looks good Blood


You GON take me for a ride in that red truck
You know you gots to promise I won't spill my drank.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Howdy Crickett and P44. I'm leaning towards the club also. Mil probably cooked that for Blood.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

Afternoon Moon and Stickyrabbit


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 26, 2017)

Club Sammy it was, and on my new favorite bread. Dave's Killer Bread is the best bread  that I have ever had in my life. Yall should give it a try.

We wear out the thin sliced 21grain. http://www.daveskillerbread.com/#breakfast-slide


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

Hey redeli, join on in


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

Thinkin bout some chili dogs!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You GON take me for a ride in that red truck
> You know you gots to promise I won't spill my drank.


Sure. You didn't spill your drink last time remember



Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin bout some chili dogs!


Taco Bell today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin bout some chili dawgs!



Fixed it for ya. 

Manwich deer burger wiff MUSTARD and 1 or 6 little bitty whole dill pickles.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2017)

I posted a pic from WAY back in the day on my best friends FB page and now I am laughing and laughing. Letme make it smaller so ya'll can laugh and laugh.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You GON take me for a ride in that red truck
> You know you gots to promise I won't spill my drank.


and not get muddy............... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I posted a pic from WAY back in the day on my best friends FB page and now I am laughing and laughing. Letme make it smaller so ya'll can laugh and laugh.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2017)

This is one of my girls I have dranks wiff from time to time. We couldn't have been more than 18. Emergency drill on the cruise ship. Look at those life jackets. AND WE HAD ON DRESSES.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is one of my girls I have dranks wiff from time to time. We couldn't have been more than 18. Emergency drill on the cruise ship. Look at those life jackets. AND WE HAD ON DRESSES.



Look at H22 behind ya stawkin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

Them life jackets keep ya from drownin, but they'll strangle you once you're in the water.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Look at H22 behind ya stawkin.



Now I'm  even MORE.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is one of my girls I have dranks wiff from time to time. We couldn't have been more than 18. Emergency drill on the cruise ship. Look at those life jackets. AND WE HAD ON DRESSES.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

Back to some grass cuttin.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2017)

lol-ing all over my right shoe


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is one of my girls I have dranks wiff from time to time. We couldn't have been more than 18. Emergency drill on the cruise ship. Look at those life jackets. AND WE HAD ON DRESSES.





Jeff C. said:


> Look at H22 behind ya stawkin.




JeffC, 

Happy mid-afternoon to all of you.  I ate some lunch and got really sleepy instead.    

Naw, that ain't Mr H stawking da ladies because he was working that day while these two cruise ship beauties were having a ball instead.  Shucks, that "stawker" looks more like Charlie Sheen to me  !!!!!!!  

I surely wish that Mrs H would give me some of that non-aging cream, lotion,potion etc because I swear that she just hasn't aged a day since back on the cruise ship.   I think that I need to submerge myself in it for about a year or so maybe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Look at H22 behind ya stawkin.



speaking of stawkers. Same cruise. That's my beautiful Mama. Look at the guys hand behind my back side. 

Quack would be so proud.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> speaking of stawkers. Same cruise. That's my beautiful Mama. Look at the guys hand behind my back side.
> 
> Quack would be so proud.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> speaking of stawkers. Same cruise. That's my beautiful Mama. Look at the guys hand behind my back side.
> 
> Quack would be so proud.



No wonder you are so immune to quack...


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> speaking of stawkers. Same cruise. That's my beautiful Mama. Look at the guys hand behind my back side.
> 
> Quack would be so proud.



Looks like he is pinchin your bottom


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> No wonder you are so immune to quack...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

They'll be done figured out why time ceases to exist at the event horizon of a black hole and see dark matter before they come with an immunity to Quack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> They'll be done figured out why time ceases to exist at the event horizon of a black hole and see dark matter before they come with an immunity to Quack.



Me no speaky Cajun


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

Maw n law just made it home...... Maybe next time!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> They'll be done figured out why time ceases to exist at the event horizon of a black hole and see dark matter before they come with an immunity to Quack.


  


blood on the ground said:


> Me no speaky Cajun


I totally unnnerstood him............. must be the m-i-l cotton in yur  ears.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Me no speaky Cajun





Keebs said:


> I totally unnnerstood him............. must be the m-i-l cotton in yur  ears.......



He still half asleep.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> He still half asleep.



3/4 asleep jiff


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

Chief = deep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Missed erybody, had to go for my monthly random drug test



WEll were they any good and did they let you take home samples?




mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is one of my girls I have dranks wiff from time to time. We couldn't have been more than 18. Emergency drill on the cruise ship. Look at those life jackets. AND WE HAD ON DRESSES.



Dresses to show off the legs?   We know why cruise ships are so popular.   


busy day in driveler world.   A couple of MIA's who came a calling and should visit more often.

Time to go plant some more in the garden before the rains return tomorrow.

bbl


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Missed erybody, had to go for my monthly random drug test



Bet I haven't been sent in well over 15yrs ??




mrs. hornet22 said:


> speaking of stawkers. Same cruise. That's my beautiful Mama. Look at the guys hand behind my back side.
> 
> Quack would be so proud.





Jaws music playing in the background, gonna pinch dat bootayyyyyy !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet I haven't been sent in well over 15yrs ??




I didn't get one for the first 8 years here, made the HR lady mad and I don't think I've missed a month in 3 years


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Chief = deep





gobbleinwoods said:


> WEll were they any good and did they let you take home samples?
> 
> bbl


  


Wycliff said:


> I didn't get one for the first 8 years here, made the HR lady mad and I don't think I've missed a month in 3 years


whut'd you do to ruffle her feathers that bad?

Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2017)

Coupla days off starting in the morning then 11 skraight.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet I haven't been sent in well over 15yrs ??





Wycliff said:


> I didn't get one for the first 8 years here, made the HR lady mad and I don't think I've missed a month in 3 years



Heck, I have never had a drug test done on me during my entire working career and that has been since 1971.  


Quack, I left you a message in the FPG Thread earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

juan mo and I gets seben off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2017)

It's that time . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Heck, I have never had a drug test done on me during my entire working career and that has been since 1971.
> 
> 
> Quack, I left you a message in the FPG Thread earlier this afternoon.





Sockbro, if nothing else you need to come ova and let us cook you some supper !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> juan mo and I gets seben off





Hava a drank, or 10 for me !!   Enjoy your time off bro !!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hava a drank, or 10 for me !!   Enjoy your time off bro !!



Will do, it doesn't start till tomorrow night


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2017)

Ttyl I'm outta here


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is one of my girls I have dranks wiff from time to time. We couldn't have been more than 18. Emergency drill on the cruise ship. Look at those life jackets. AND WE HAD ON DRESSES.





Jeff C. said:


> Look at H22 behind ya stawkin.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now I'm  even MORE.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> speaking of stawkers. Same cruise. That's my beautiful Mama. Look at the guys hand behind my back side.
> 
> Quack would be so proud.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet I haven't been sent in well over 15yrs ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

Just got finished mowin over 2 acres with a 36" walk behind.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got finished mowin over 2 acres with a 36" walk behind.



Holy cow! 

I was gonna cut mine but the dang lawn mower wouldn't crank. Had my neighbor take a look at it. He thinks the carburetor is leaking. Luckily he is a small engine repair man & he said he'd fix it for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> I was gonna cut mine but the dang lawn mower wouldn't crank. Had my neighbor take a look at it. He thinks the carburetor is leaking. Luckily he is a small engine repair man & he said he'd fix it for me.



Awesome, I've got to finish putting a 48" zero degree rider back together. One side transaxle blew out a seal and bearing. I've already rebuilt it, but was going to replace seals and some internal plastic spacers in opposite transaxle. The plastic spacers were what caused the other one to go out in the first place. Just need to order the parts and install them.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet I haven't been sent in well over 15yrs ??


I think I was tested 8 times last year, and had to blow through a breathalyzer 3 times!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2017)

Haaay


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2017)

I just watched a dude rinse a biscuit off and then put it in the microwave.... What the heck?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood.  Sounds like you have the market captured on weird co-workers !!!!

I think that you might be able to pair this "microwave biscuit" guy up with Drunkbro and you would have the real "Odd Squad" live and in person.

I thought that I heard the horn blowing on that coffee truck BUT I might have been wrong.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Morning EE, Bloodbro. I see Gobble coming with the coffee truck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2017)

yep I've been honking to make sure I didn't miss you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep I've been honking to make sure I didn't miss you.




Good Morning to you Moonbro and Gobblin.

Gobblin, I've been standing by the curb with a big empty cup just awaiting your arrival.

Thanks for the "Go-Juice" this morning as I need to get my rear in gear and get some things accomplished today.


Oh, I noticed that more rain has already moved into the western/north western part of Georgia from this latest "incoming front" and  the weatherman said to expect some more storms by later this afternoon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep I've been honking to make sure I didn't miss you.



Honk if yer thirsty gobble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2017)

several cups into the pot of coffee and thirst is gone.

have a good day blood

Tomorrow is my Friday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 27, 2017)

It can't get here soon enough Gobble! Various projects around the house have cut into my fishing time. About to get a handle on most of them. Maybe get a trip Saturday or Sunday. Everyone have a safe Thursday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think I was tested 8 times last year, and had to blow through a breathalyzer 3 times!!



That is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think I was tested 8 times last year, and had to blow through a breathalyzer 3 times!!




Ouch !!!  




blood on the ground said:


> I just watched a dude rinse a biscuit off and then put it in the microwave.... What the heck?





I sprinkle water on 'em, keeps 'em moist.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ouch !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay but he ran his under the faucet on both sides!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Okay but he ran his under the faucet on both sides!





That's a lil overkill, but hey, whateva works !!


I've got a serious hankering for some fried green maters !!

Waiting on the phone dood, installing fiber optic cable ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

Grrrrrrrrrr, I've gained 10lbs back.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, I've gained 10lbs back.



Karma


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's a lil overkill, but hey, whateva works !!
> 
> 
> I've got a serious hankering for some fried green maters !!
> ...



Which phone company, Quack?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2017)

Morning, today is my Friday


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, today is my Friday



Rub it in


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Settin here with an icepack on lower back. 

Light rain has already started here, not takin Jag to work today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2017)

Good Morning again to all of ya'll late arrivals today.

Just had a change of plans in my work schedule.  As soon as I get my shower now, I am leaving to drive to Columbia and ultimately have lunch and visit with my oldest sister (who is battling alzheimers but doesn't think that she has a problem).  I don't get this chance very often and I need to take advantage of it when I can.  

I'll catch back up with all of tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Settin here with an icepack on lower back.
> 
> Light rain has already started here, not takin Jag to work today.


 I need one on my left shoulder, I have one spot that knots up and drives me crazy(er)!

 Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning again to all of ya'll late arrivals today.
> 
> Just had a change of plans in my work schedule.  As soon as I get my shower now, I am leaving to drive to Columbia and ultimately have lunch and visit with my oldest sister (who is battling alzheimers but doesn't think that she has a problem).  I don't get this chance very often and I need to take advantage of it when I can.
> 
> I'll catch back up with all of tonight.



Have a good day and visit EE. 




Keebs said:


> I need one on my left shoulder, I have one spot that knots up and drives me crazy(er)!
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Mornin galfriend! 

I've got a couple of those too intermittently, but the lower back takes precedent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Karma




Shaddup, I just need to stinky . . 




Jeff C. said:


> Which phone company, Quack?




One I'm sure you've never heard of, Pineland out of Metter GA.





Jeff C. said:


> Settin here with an icepack on lower back.
> 
> Light rain has already started here, not takin Jag to work today.





I'm probably the only dood that keeps a ice pack in the freezer at work.  Hope you get some relief bro.  Take a couple Aleve's twice a day.



Phone dood is gonna catch the wrath of Quack, he's got 2 minutes for I  up and whup 'em . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2017)

Pop tarts Not my favorite but my lil girl likes this flavor. 
Morning peeps, hope all is well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ShShaddup I just need to stinky[COLOR]. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  


Nope, never heard of'em.

Ain't got no Aleves, took a 800 mg Ibuprofen though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Pop tarts Not my favorite but my lil girl likes this flavor.
> Morning peeps, hope all is well.



Backatchall Mudro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Quack, you getting internet/tv through them also?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shaddup, I just need to stinky . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nebbermind, this dood's about 6'6, 260lbs . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, you getting internet/tv through them also?





Internet and land line !!  Satellite is DTV !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nebbermind, this dood's about 6'6, 260lbs . .



Put you finga in his chest an tell him how you feel bro! I'll bust him with a water balloon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

My internet SUX!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks like my seven off just turned into 3 off and a lot of OT in my future.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2017)

Think I'm going to be on nights for all of next month


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm glad I don't work nights. but i'd probably not be late.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Safe travels EE. Morning Chief, Quackbro, Keebs, Wy and Mud. Blood you are gonna get Quacks tail tore up! The $ is good Wy, but sometimes the time off is better! You like nights better anyway?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Put you finga in his chest an tell him how you feel bro! I'll bust him with a water balloon!




Yeah, yeah that's the TICKET !!!  My Bloodbro trying to get me kilt !!!  



Wycliff said:


> Looks like my seven off just turned into 3 off and a lot of OT in my future.





Dangit bro !!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope, never heard of'em.
> 
> Ain't got no Aleves, took a 800 mg Ibuprofen though.



The Army handed them out like candy. Broken fanger, 800mg Motrin.  Sinus infection, 800mg Motrin. Gunshot, 800mg Motrin. For evathang!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Looks like my seven off just turned into 3 off and a lot of OT in my future.


 BLESS yo heart!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2017)

Shrimp scampi is what's for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Shrimp scampi is what's for lunch


 shrimp anything be good!

Off to the dentist to get my toofies cleaned up! Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

Throwing down in the MON !!!  Grow garden GROW !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Throwing down in the MON !!!  Grow garden GROW !!!



Rain?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Evening Quackbro and Chief. It got rough at 31220 too, 2, to,two! Looks like round two is coming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Nothing here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 27, 2017)

It's sho nuff coming down now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Rain?





Yassir, it's almost dark here !! 


Time fo a dranky drank !!  Took a lil nappy nap today.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey moonpie


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey Hooked On Crakers


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 27, 2017)

Ment Quackers


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, it's almost dark here !!
> 
> 
> Time fo a dranky drank !!  Took a lil nappy nap today.



Question....with the new installation of the phone line did your internet change?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 27, 2017)

Ment Hooked On Crack


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 27, 2017)

Dang can't get it right,sorry bro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Evening Fish Hawk. My son has been catching some good shoal bass on the river.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 27, 2017)

Sweet,he needs to take me fishing


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Dang can't get it right,sorry bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Ment Quackers




Sup dwagbro ???




Jeff C. said:


> Question....with the new installation of the phone line did your internet change?




It's even faster now Chief !!! Dood tried to splain it to me, but I had just got off work and didn't hava clue.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 27, 2017)

All this rain will probably mess it up for a while. Need to get you two hooked up when it settles down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sup dwagbro ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's what I was wonderin, mine sucks terribly.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Even after you threatened to whup him?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sup dwagbro ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glass/light will carry a lot more data over long distances than copper with little to no resistance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Trying to rain here, Jag out there doing rain chants.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, that's what I was wonderin, mine sucks terribly.




He did away with my modem and installed a "cyber power" box.





Moonpie1 said:


> Even after you threatened to whup him?




That was just keyboard talk Moonbro, til I saw 'em.  Dood made me look like a peanut.  He loved Susie, gave her half his biscuit !! 




Jeff C. said:


> Glass/light will carry a lot more data over long distances than copper with little to no resistance.




Yep, that's what he said !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Trying to rain here, Jag out there doing rain chants.





Told Dawn, she's in the den justa giggling !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Told Dawn, she's in the den justa giggling !!!



Bottom fell out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Bottom fell out!





Dawn sez, Jag + Chant ='s Rainmaker !!  She's justa laughing !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2017)

Afternoon, had visitors all day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks like rain but need Jag to come dance the clouds open.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looks like rain but need Jag to come dance the clouds open.



It came down hard for about 45 mins. Sun is shining now.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2017)

Pancakes & tater tots --->


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey y'all


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Pancakes & tater tots --->










Crickett said:


> Hey y'all



Hey


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Hey



Dinner


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi Cricktt and all my beautiful peeples!   
Supper at the 31064 is cheekun samwiches and Mac n cheese.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey chief!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Hi Cricktt and all my beautiful peeples!
> Supper at the 31064 is cheekun samwiches and Mac n cheese.



That sounds good!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all





Hiya gal friend !!!   Can't say I've EVA had pancakes and tater totz. . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

HunnyBunny in da house !!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal friend !!!   Can't say I've EVA had pancakes and tater totz. . .



We have it about once a week now. Cheap, quick, & easy.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 27, 2017)

Had PT this morning and then antiqueing with the hubs.  Makes for a sore ankle...  But.....no pain no gain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Hey Quack





You just gave me chills . . .


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey quack!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Howdy young ladies....Miz Crikky and glue bunny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

Crickett said:


> We have it about once a week now. Cheap, quick, & easy.




Daaaaaaang, the "cheap, quick & easy" sounds like my sex life . . 






glue bunny said:


> Hey quack!





Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang, the "cheap, quick & easy" sounds like my sex life . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You just gave me chills . . .



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang, the "cheap, quick & easy" sounds like my sex life . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>





Crickett said:


>





At least I'm honest about it . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang, the "cheap, quick & easy" sounds like my sex life . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think flat and link sausage.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> At least I'm honest about it . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Think flat and link sausage.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey cricket. You been hearing all those helicopters  flying  over.  One of was huge.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey cricket. You been hearing all those helicopters  flying  over.  One of was huge.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey cricket. You been hearing all those helicopters  flying  over.  One of was huge.





"One of was huge..."  Musta been Trump !!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "One of was huge..."  Musta been Trump !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

So glad my Crickett came back to visit, she's a sweety !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2017)

Got company coming over, lemme stagger to the door and welcome them . .  

Most folks we know don't nock, they just come on in !!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> So glad my Crickett came back to visit, she's a sweety !!!



Awww thanks


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2017)

Well all I can say is the "moon is shining"  at my house tonight


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2017)

Got me PUI


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2017)

Live from the plastic factory!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2017)

Today is my friday


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Good morning Bloodbro. It's my FRIDAY too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2017)

Last I checked it will be my Friday too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I went back and caught up on the happenings since yesterday morning and I surely read some surprising things........like sex lives and then helicopters all over a neighborhood etc. I'm hoping that some things exciting are going to happen today as well since it is FRIDAY ALL OVER GEORGIA AND ALL DAY LONG TODAY !!!!!!

Thankfully Gobblin showed up with lots of coffee now.  

Dang, that is a lot of 4's in my post this morning !!!!


Oh, I forgot, Good Morning to JeffC because I know that he will be along at precisely 7:16 AM this morning !!!!!!
__________________


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Morning Gobble and EE. Hope to get a little fishing in this weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2017)

wear 'em out moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2017)

Got a MRI and a nerve study this mernin at 8... hope they can tell my nerves are thin an give me a prescription for some medical MerryWanda!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Got a MRI and a nerve study this mernin at 8... hope they can tell my nerves are thin an give me a prescription for some medical MerryWanda!




Blood, that is just what you need........A Wanda that is Merry that works in the medical field !!!!!


ps:   If Wanda has a sister that is pretty, has a great personality, loves to explore new places (especially in the mountains), loves to spend lots of time in the woods during deer hunting season, has a really "FAT" bank account (that my name could easily be added on), and most of all has a love for a good ole tall Georgia Redneck that doesn't mind "kicking tail and taking names" when necessary.....then give her my number!!!!   


Blood, I do hope that your Doctor can find what the problem is and get you back to good health and SOON TOO !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, that is just what you need........A Wanda that is Merry !!!!!
> 
> 
> ps:   If Wanda has a sister that is pretty, has a great personality, loves to explore new places (especially in the mountains), loves to spend lots of time in the woods during deer hunting season, has a really "FAT" bank account (that my name could easily be added on), and most of all has a love for a good ole tall Georgia Redneck that doesn't mind "kicking tail and taking names" when necessary.....then give her my number!!!!
> ...



Playa


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Morning Chief. Hope all goes well Bloodbro and they can get you relief. Everyone stay safe on this Friday. TTYL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Hope all goes well Bloodbro and they can get you relief. Everyone stay safe on this Friday. TTYL.



Mornin Moonbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Got a MRI and a nerve study this mernin at 8... hope they can tell my nerves are thin an give me a prescription for some medical MerryWanda!



Sciatic nerve?


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 28, 2017)

Good luck blood, closing in my date of May 9 here...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2017)

Mernin Folks!
forgot my meds this mornin, thought about it half way to town.........it's gonna be a lovely day, at least it is Friday AND the boss is treating us girls to lunch for "Professional Assistant Day"........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Folks!
> forgot my meds this mornin, thought about it half way to town.........it's gonna be a lovely day, at least it is Friday AND the boss is treating us girls to lunch for "Professional Assistant Day"........



Mornin, speaking of meds! 



Oh


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2017)

You need a porfessional assistant?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2017)

Mornin! 


Computer is REAL bad at work today. Only loading half a page.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You need a porfessional assistant?


 sure!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Computer is REAL bad at work today. Only loading half a page.


 re-boot?


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 28, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Computer is REAL bad at work today. Only loading half a page.



Thats a good reason to call this Friday early and go fishing


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2017)

Which animal is best at playing poker?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2017)

Got ta crash... Y'all have a great friday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> sure!
> 
> re-boot?


didn't work. Had to call AT&T


Crakajak said:


> Thats a good reason to call this Friday early and go fishing


Boss asked what AT&T said. I said GO HOME. 


mudracing101 said:


> Hey





Keebs said:


> Which animal is best at playing poker?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Howdy P44,Keebs, Mrs. H, Crakajak,  and Mud. Sure is humid today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy P44,Keebs, Mrs. H, Crakajak,  and Mud. Sure is humid today!



HEY! 

It was drizzling rain and dark here this mornin. Now the sun is out and it's getting hot!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2017)

Arby's roast beast sammy wiff xtra horsey sauce. And it aint a Jr.

Got one of their gyros last night and it was pretty darn good.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 28, 2017)

No lunch for me today.Maybe those PF guys will bring me one by the work place.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> didn't work. Had to call AT&T
> 
> Boss asked what AT&T said. I said _*GO HOME*_.





Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy P44,Keebs, Mrs. H, Crakajak,  and Mud. Sure is humid today!


It suuuurre is!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> HEY!
> 
> It was drizzling rain and dark here this mornin. Now the sun is out and it's getting hot!


We NEED some rain!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Arby's roast beast sammy wiff xtra horsey sauce. And it aint a Jr.
> 
> Got one of their gyros last night and it was pretty darn good.


Messican buffet............ need nap!


Crakajak said:


> No lunch for me today.Maybe those PF guys will bring me one by the work place.


I shoulda save you some, I'm full as a tick!


Hey Mandy, since you're the only one that asked, check your pm's!


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> It suuuurre is!
> 
> We NEED some rain!
> 
> ...



I can be there by 10 o tonight


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> It suuuurre is!
> 
> We NEED some rain!
> 
> ...




Think I'm gonna check out a bit early today. It's tooooooo quite here for me.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> I can be there by 10 o tonight


 good thing I didn't save you any.......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2017)

To whoever took my Microsoft Office: I will find you. You have my Word.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!  I gotz to go to the doctor and get my meds renewed.  


Tate/Champ's came down last night !! He cut my road frontage for me today !!  Best neighbor EVER !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> To whoever took my Microsoft Office: I will find you. You have my Word.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!  I gotz to go to the doctor and get my meds renewed.
> 
> 
> Tate/Champ's came down last night !! He cut my road frontage for me today !!  Best neighbor EVER !!



You on the 30 day plan I coulda sworn you just posted that recently and they called em in for ya. You need to get on the 90 day plan!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You on the 30 day plan I coulda sworn you just posted that recently and they called em in for ya. You need to get on the 90 day plan!



I'm on  the 90 day plan, but since I didn't go they only gave me 30 days.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm full, i'll give y'all two guesses where I ate and the first one don't count.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!  I gotz to go to the doctor and get my meds renewed.
> 
> 
> Tate/Champ's came down last night !! He cut my road frontage for me today !!  Best neighbor EVER !!


 Just refilled my last ones, got an appt. next month.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You on the 30 day plan I coulda sworn you just posted that recently and they called em in for ya. You need to get on the 90 day plan!


cool site to get lost in............
http://diply.com/feel-good-funnies?publisher=social


mudracing101 said:


> I'm full, i'll give y'all two guesses where I ate and the first one don't count.


duh, don't even need 1, we already know!


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 28, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm full, i'll give y'all two guesses where I ate and the first one don't count.



Bos bubble barn or GC


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2017)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2017)

I done got too hot. Guess I shouldn't have lit that fire....whewww.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2017)

don't get too hot out there old man....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2017)

Quackbrohole is here...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Quackbrohole is here...





Sup mudholebro ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2017)

Trying to stay cool.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Which animal is best at playing poker?




Well that is an easy answer......A Buck of course !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well that is an easy answer......A Buck of course !!!!!!!!!


 nope a BUFalo.............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2017)

Have a good one Keebsbeinghalfwayoutthedoorbynow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Evening driverlers. Sup Gobble? Everybody else done gone I guess. Been getting the boat ready for tomorrow. A few bass rods and the rest for squealers. Might be a little early for em, but gonna try anyway.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2017)

still working on the (fourletterword) lawn mower trying to figure out why it cranks sometimes and not others.   Might do some honeydo's around here tomorrow.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2017)

Steak, corn on the cob, mac & cheese & cheddar bay biscuits


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 28, 2017)

Evening, filet mignon, sea scallops with butter sauce, and broccoli


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Take out pizza. Evening Wy and Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, filet mignon, sea scallops with butter sauce, and broccoli



My steak was terrible. Reckon that's what happens when I don't cook as much as I use to. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Take out pizza. Evening Wy and Crickett.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2017)

It's  Friday night and I'm  feeling  right.  Don't  believe  me, just  watch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2017)

Seriously,  I been shopping for stuff for the boy and his girls 1st. Wedding  shower.  It's  so hard  not to spoil em.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 28, 2017)

Crickett said:


> My steak was terrible. Reckon that's what happens when I don't cook as much as I use to.



Mine was fork tender


----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's  Friday night and I'm  feeling  right.  Don't  believe  me, just  watch



 



Wycliff said:


> Mine was fork tender



Well then I should've had you cook mine then.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2017)

Sitting outside enjoying a beer watching my son play with his RC car.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 28, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Well then I should've had you cook mine then.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Arby's roast beast sammy wiff xtra horsey sauce. And it aint a Jr.
> 
> Got one of their gyros last night and it was pretty darn good.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2017)

Wycliff said:


>



I went to use my grill & I hadn't use it in so long it had wasps nest inside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2017)

Evenin, settin ova @ brudda's house stove up. Jag and I picked up a buncha sticks n pine cones, burnt'em up, then I cut mucho grass with walk behind again. Gonna order parts for other transaxle tomorrow moanin. Won't get'em for about 5 days.

Hope all is well.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin, settin ova @ brudda's house stove up. Jag and I picked up a buncha sticks n pine cones, burnt'em up, then I cut mucho grass with walk behind again. Gonna order parts for other transaxle tomorrow moanin. Won't get'em for about 5 days.
> 
> Hope all is well.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2017)

I hope to get my lawn mower back soon. My place is looking like a jungle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2017)

Evenin Wybro, just passin through. Got caught up over @ brothers, stuffing face with frozen pizza.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Morning folks. No. One up yet. Headed to the lake shortly. Wish me luck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2017)

enough said for a Saturday morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning folks. No. One up yet. Headed to the lake shortly. Wish me luck.



I was up.  Outside with flashlight spraying the wasp's nests I saw last night.   There were 4 new ones on the back deck.   They sure have been busy lately.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2017)

Live from the white oak ridge.... Listening for a late season Gobble


----------



## cramer (Apr 29, 2017)

Morning Drivelers - Thanks for the coffee G
Good luck BoG


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2017)

Happy Saturday Morning to you Moonbro, Gobblin, Blood, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

The fish are all circling Moonbro boat as I type this and they are getting ready to start jumping in his boat.  

As for Blood, the turkeys are starting to move about so it won't be long until a big Gobbler makes his appearance, hopefully right down the gun barrel of that shotgun cannon of his.  

As for those pesky wasps at Gobblin's house, well they are probably already starting to rebuild the nests that was torn down earlier this morning as these insects never quit making it difficult on the humans.  

I slept a couple of hours late this morning because apparently I was on-call during the night at the hospital and unfortunately I was called in at 1 AM to perform surgery on a very unlucky soul.  

During the past 3 years or so, I have been called in during the middle of the night about 40-50 times to perform emergency surgeries.  The truth is that the REAL SURGEON has a phone number that is one digit different from my cell number and I have asked the hospital callers each time to please check that number and make sure that they dial the RIGHT one instead of mine.  I have always tried to be nice and understanding to them even in their mistakes BUT it surely screws up my beauty sleep at times !!!!!!!    

Now I need some coffee to soothe my grouchiness.


----------



## cramer (Apr 29, 2017)

EE was gonna be a surgeon , but he didn't have the patients
I figured it was beauty rest again, hope the real doc got there in time


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2017)

cramer said:


> EE was gonna be a surgeon , but he didn't have the patients
> I figured it was beauty rest again, hope the real doc got there in time




Good morning Cramer.  I  decided to take a quick look before I cut this off and take a shower and then I saw your comments.  You are right as I don't have the Patients or the Patience either !!!!   I hope that you will have a good day today.   I also hope that the Surgeon got there in time to handle this emergency too.

There are certain occupations that I could not do and one is actually being a doctor of sorts and another is also working in a Law Enforcement capacity.

I could not handle the stress of a Physician as such.  I have also told many friends and other LEO's that I could NOT do their jobs because I WOULD BE OUT OF AMMUNITION BY LUNCHTIME ON MY FIRST DAY ON THE JOB....because I refuse to put up with all of the bovine excrement that they have to put up with.  (These LEO's all told me that I would be the one to be put in jail if I followed that proto-call too).  

Life is way too short for that unnecessary stress.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2017)

Mornin folks. Slept in late, lil Everett woke me up at about 3:00 am sitting on my chest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2017)

Back is broke, can't even pick lil Everett up.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 29, 2017)

Morning yall! The most stressful week of my career is over and it ended on a good note. Too much baseball, can barely walk today, baseball game at 130.  I sure do hope he appreciates all this. 

Have a great Saturday and enjoy this weather before it gets too hot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning yall! The most stressful week of my career is over and it ended on a good note. Too much baseball, can barely walk today, baseball game at 130.  I sure do hope he appreciates all this.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and enjoy this weather before it gets too hot.



reeb will get you through


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> reeb will get you through


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>



How's the back Chief?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2017)

Turkey whooped me again this morning! 
Got some tractor time in after hunting.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 29, 2017)

Lookin good Blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How's the back Chief?



No Bueno gobbleinbro, having to be very ginger with every movement. 



blood on the ground said:


> Turkey whooped me again this morning!
> Got some tractor time in after hunting.



Purty bloodbro, is that out the back door?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2017)

Evening bro's !!!  Gonna start knocking out these 122hrs starting tonight !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening bro's !!!  Gonna start knocking out these 122hrs starting tonight !!



You can do it.   Maybe someone will need the money and work a few shifts in the middle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening bro's !!!  Gonna start knocking out these 122hrs starting tonight !!



Git R Done Quackbro, you got this!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> No Bueno gobbleinbro, having to be very ginger with every movement.
> 
> 
> 
> Purty bloodbro, is that out the back door?



Right out the back door!

made some fishy tocos.... It was alright!


----------



## cramer (Apr 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks. Slept in late, lil Everett woke me up at about 3:00 am sitting on my chest.



The good stuff


----------



## cramer (Apr 29, 2017)

looks good BoG
What kinda fish?
I just pulled my last backstrap off the grill


----------



## cramer (Apr 29, 2017)

They're gonna pull my membership from GGI.
I been trying to get Sinclair's goat for a week and barely any results


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2017)

Hava good weekend bro's !! 

Ice that back Chiefbro !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Good evening folks. That looks so dang good Bloodbro! Love me some fish tacos! Dang Chief, try to take it easy for a few days! Wasps and yeller jackets Gobble, both will hurt you and make you hurt your self! Caught a decent mess of fish today. Had a mixed bag. Some catfish, bream and one lonely bass.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 29, 2017)

*Something cool.*

This is one cove over from Quackbro's brothers house. There were 3 red fox kits oblivious to us fishing. I missed the one up in the terra cotta drain pipe. He was laying in it checking things out. Won't see this on a video game Bloodbro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 29, 2017)

*Nice mess.*

Ended up with a good mess for the grease.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2017)

Howdy Moon, good pics and good mess of fish. Now you can make some fish tacos, bloods sho look good ta deaf. 

Yessir takin it easy, but not really being able to enjoy lil Everett like I normally do, cutting up with him and such.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2017)

Am I the only one who does not like fish tacos?

I do like coffee however


----------



## cramer (Apr 30, 2017)

Morning G- Love the coffee, never had the urge to eat a fish taco, even though it is all the rage with the hipsters on hera
Thanks for the coffee Bro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2017)

yw cramer.

tried one once, blah.   Now my wife brought home a shrimp and bacon taco last night.   Not bad.   But can anything with bacon and shrimp can't be bad.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Morning Cramer and Gobble. We make fish tacos here with fried or blackened filets. I was skeptical at first, but they are one of our favorites now. Coffee be good this morning Gobble TY.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 30, 2017)

Happy Sunday Morning to all of you drivelers.

I am being LAZY today as I don't feel like doing anything constructive.  I think that it had something to do with a really big plate full of Spaghetti that I fixed for supper last night.  It was so good that my tongue slapped my face a few times while I was trying to eat it.

Unfortunately, I still feel "stuffed" this morning though and I am going to even skip Gobblin's coffee today.  


I like fried fish and I also like tacos BUT I don't want them mixed together as such !!!!  


OH, MEDICAL ALERT !!!!!

If you do eat Fish tacos, it is guaranteed to make all of your wife's babies to BE BORN NEKKID !!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2017)

moonbro, everyone has different tastes.   

EE, keep those socks clean.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2017)

quack should be along shortly to give the nighttime report.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Am I the only one who does not like fish tacos?
> 
> I do like coffee however





cramer said:


> Morning G- Love the coffee, never had the urge to eat a fish taco, even though it is all the rage with the hipsters on hera
> Thanks for the coffee Bro



Never had a feesh taco ??  Just doesn't sound right to me.




gobbleinwoods said:


> quack should be along shortly to give the nighttime report.





Morning bro's !!!  Juan down, tintogo !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Morning EE and Quackbro. I agree Gobble I'm not knocking anyone that doesn't like them. Our daughter got us to eating them a few years ago.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 30, 2017)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2017)

Ibeez a lil sleepy . .  pose to be a most beautiful day  !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2017)

Mornin folks....lookin like it wants to rain here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2017)

I've never had a fish taco myself. They look good though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2017)

Think it's gonna be some fried chikin tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2017)

Ice that back bro, I know I'm gonna be on it before this OT is over with.


If Dawn doesn't quit cutting this AC down to 68 every night I'm gonna throw a hissy.  Walk in the morning and it's FREEZING in here.  

Dang windows are fogged up.



G'night/day bro's !!! Sleep meds are doing their thang !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ice that back bro, I know I'm gonna be on it before this OT is over with.
> 
> 
> If Dawn doesn't quit cutting this AC down to 68 every night I'm gonna throw a hissy.  Walk in the morning and it's FREEZING in here.
> ...


 
Yessir, been wearin til it's no longer cold, then poppin it back in the freezer and start over.

I think I made worse walkin so much behind that mower, compacting it. At the time, it felt better to be up walking though. 

Sleep well, Quackbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2017)

Hot sauce dilutes the cold.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I've never had a fish taco myself. They look good though.



Those were my first fish tacos... I'd say its just about like a fish sammich. I didn't follow protocol when it came to the taco seasoning..... Just didn't sound good to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hot sauce dilutes the cold.



 



blood on the ground said:


> Those were my first fish tacos... I'd say its just about like a fish sammich. I didn't follow protocol when it came to the taco seasoning..... Just didn't sound good to me.



10-4, I have had a Cajun tomato based sauce on baked red snapper before, but not a taco type sauce. It was good though.

Those you made looked tasty.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Morning Fish Hawk, Chief and Bloodbro. Bundle up Quack. Take easy today Chief. I'm like you Blood,put my own spin on a lot of what we cook.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Fish Hawk, Chief and Bloodbro. Bundle up Quack. Take easy today Chief. I'm like you Blood,put my own spin on a lot of what we cook.



Hey Moonbro, yessir I am. It's barely spitting a very very light mist here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2017)

Stupid high dolla microwave dun quit on me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid high dolla microwave dun quit on me!



What did the MIL do to it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What did the MIL do to it?



No idea...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....lookin like it wants to rain here.



I just washed a car.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid high dolla microwave dun quit on me!



I'm on my second one...knock on wood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid high dolla microwave dun quit on me!



warranty expired last week?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2017)

Sprayed the crabgrass again. I hope the rain will hold off for about 24 hrs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2017)

Evening friends, slept like the dead today !!


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2017)

hey and bye soon quack


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey y'all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2017)

hey pretty lady


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2017)

Evenin Folks.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2017)

Fished for a little while this evening.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2017)

Thats a nice green fish Cricket! Turn is loose in Crisco lake!


Live ....from the plastic factory!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Thats a nice green fish Cricket! Turn is loose in Crisco lake!
> 
> 
> Live ....from the plastic factory!



 

I threw him back in the pond.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2017)

Good morning world!

might be a long day so it will come as a surprise there is coffee to get it started.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2017)

Mernin G money!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2017)

Morning Gobble. Coffee is much needed and appreciated this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2017)

Howboutitmoonbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2017)

been a busy feller blood?

morning moon


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> been a busy feller blood?
> 
> morning moon



Been playing the Maytag man tonight... Other than some paper work I aint hit a lick


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Been playing the Maytag man tonight... Other than some paper work I aint hit a lick



Well get your roof sitting chair cleaned up as you might need it in a little while.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 1, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin, Blood, Moonpie, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers.   Welcome to another fun filled week of craziness.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I need some to get fully awake today.

By the way, where did the weekend go?????


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well get your roof sitting chair cleaned up as you might need it in a little while.



Sounds good to me


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 1, 2017)

Where did all of the rain system go ??  I thought that it would be raining here before daylight BUT it seemed to fall apart somewhat.

Who stole it???????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Where did all of the rain system go ??  I thought that it would be raining here before daylight BUT it seemed to fall apart somewhat.
> 
> Who stole it???????



Don't put the rain gauge away.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2017)

Morning Blood and EE. It's a Monday Blood, that's all I can say.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood and EE. It's a Monday Blood, that's all I can say.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



sounds like moon got a case of da Mondays! that's as bad as eatin too many green plumz!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2017)

headin to da house @ 6am this mernin


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2017)

Everyone disappeared on me


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2017)

Just got to work Blood after the 1/2 mile walk in to the building. Supposed to have quite a bit of rain today.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

Mornin folks! Still dry here for now.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2017)

Live from the front porch.... Yep ... Its raining!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

Sprayed herbicide @ 1:00 pm on crabgrass yesterday. Hit it pretty heavy, hope it's had enough time to kill or severely injure it by the time rain gets here and washes into root zone.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 1, 2017)

Just a quick check-in before I get busy.

Moonbro, what is this about 1/2 mile walk just to get inside the plant etc.  Man, you need a taxi service from the parking lot it appears.    Maybe that is the "new-style" exercise program implemented by the Plant to make sure their employees are healthy.  

Blood is still out sitting on the front porch just trying his best to think up ways to derail his MIL.    Blood, is  that a gobble or two way that I hear way off in the distance there  !!!!  

Good Morning Chief.   I missed you on the first go-round.

I see that this rain system has sorta gotten back together and is coming more in my direction now as well.  I'm glad that I got the grass cut and the shrubbery trimmed over the weekend too.

Ya'll have a good one and I will check back later on another fly-by maybe.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2017)

Morning Chief. Maybe it will have time to kill it off Chief. No rain here yet Blood . They say it's on the way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2017)

Morning bro's !!!   Busy night last night, a lot of valve changing and riding time for me and Charlie.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2017)

Morning Quackbro. How many in a row?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

Mornin EE, Moon, and Quack. Busy makes the time fly Quackbro. Moon, if this 2nd application doesn't kill this crabgrass patch I'm hookin' up my 55,000 btu torch.


----------



## glue bunny (May 1, 2017)

Good mernin' my beautiful peeples!  Hey chief, moonpie!

Y'all have a great Monday!

Gotta go!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

Well, here's the rain. I got herbicide on the weeds for 19 hrs before the rain. Maybe it was long enough to take it up into the plant.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good mernin' my beautiful peeples!  Hey chief, moonpie!
> 
> Y'all have a great Monday!
> 
> Gotta go!



Mornin glue bunny, have a good rainy Monday. If that's possible.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny and Wy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2017)

*Get the grease hot.*

My son was invited by one of his friends to help take some bass out of a 15 acre lake that he looks after. All bass 2and 3/4 lbs and under went in the cooler. That was like opening the hen house door and putting a fox in!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, here's the rain. I got herbicide on the weeds for 19 hrs before the rain. Maybe it was long enough to take it up into the plant.


Chief...whatchew spraying on that crab grass? And are you sure its crab grass and not Dallas grass?


Moonpie1 said:


> My son was invited by one of his friends to help take some bass out of a 15 acre lake that he looks after. All bass 2and 3/4 lbs and under went in the cooler. That was like opening the hen house door and putting a fox in!



thats a mess of green fish Moonbro..


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2017)

Yep Blood, he and the guy that invited him did very well. I would have liked to been with them. He was gracious enough to let me help filet them!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. How many in a row?



2 down, nine to go.   Closer than I was !!! 





Moonpie1 said:


> My son was invited by one of his friends to help take some bass out of a 15 acre lake that he looks after. All bass 2and 3/4 lbs and under went in the cooler. That was like opening the hen house door and putting a fox in!





Love me some pond management, best thing he can do.

Years ago I got off the midnight and caught 77 bass on a pink trick worm, took 'em all out.


That bass that Crickett posted needed to come out, dem big ole bug eyes on a 3/4 lb bass.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2017)

It's Pookies (Rhbama3) Birthday, that no longer comes around here, but we still lub 'em.  Gotta thread in the Campfire going..


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2017)

Mernin!  How ya'll are?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Chief...whatchew spraying on that crab grass? And are you sure its crab grass and not Dallas grass?
> 
> 
> thats a mess of green fish Moonbro..



I'm spraying image for southern warm season grasses, blood. Kind of hinders me somewhat trying not to kill st Augustine and centipede in that area. I've been promoting the st aug for years there. It's that premixed stuff you just hook onto a hose.

Actually, I've wondered if there isn't some Dallas grass mixed in with the crabgrass blood. There is definitely some crabgrass in it.

My first application is yellowing it, but this stuff states 3-5 weeks to dead.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2017)

Good day/night all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!  How ya'll are?



Mernin galfriend! I'd be a lot betta with a mess o fish like on that tailgate Moon posted. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day/night all !!



Rest well Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

Dang it blood, I looked up Dallas grass and I believe you are correct. I have more Dallas grass than crabgrass. 

I asked a lawn maintenance dude if it was Dallas grass that was here one day and he said it was crabgrass.  

There is some crabgrass in it, but I do believe it's mostly Dallas grass now. This Image I've been spraying doesn't list Dallas grass either.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin galfriend! I'd be a lot betta with a mess o fish like on that tailgate Moon posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Rest well Quackbro!


 you got that right!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

Dadgum, was looking for methods of weed control of Dallas grass and clicked on one. Stoopid link was a virus/worm/Trojan something or another. It locked my computer up and I had to go into safe mode to get out of it. Having to go back and restore it to an earlier point now. 

I hate these weeds even more now. Might have to deploy the blow torch afterall.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2017)

Mornin!

MAY DAY. MAY DAY.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2017)

Morning. 

That sucks Jeff


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2017)

Morning Keebs,Mrs. H and Mud. Still no rain here yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> MAY DAY. MAY DAY.



Yeah, tell me about it....SOS!

Mronin



mudracing101 said:


> Morning.
> 
> That sucks Jeff



Mornin Mudro, dang sho does. My Ghostery quit workin, so now I'm getting ads on gon again. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs,Mrs. H and Mud. Still no rain here yet.


 
Just had a downpour and some purty good gusts Moonbro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2017)

The sun is out right now Chief. Radar shows it to the west and headed our way.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> MAY DAY. MAY DAY.


 YEAH it is, isn't it?


Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum, was looking for methods of weed control of Dallas grass and clicked on one. Stoopid link was a virus/worm/Trojan something or another. It locked my computer up and I had to go into safe mode to get out of it. Having to go back and restore it to an earlier point now.
> 
> I hate these weeds even more now. Might have to deploy the blow torch afterall.


 I know your pain........ flip side, notice an odd deduct on my bank account........... stoopid small print *supposedly* I signed up for a monthly subscription.......... NOT, cancelled my debit card, but they got me for near 'bout $40!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs,Mrs. H and Mud. Still no rain here yet.


 got the plants out waiting on some rain here!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2017)

Lunch call???

grilled up some pork chops, plain cheekun for cheekun salad and some lemon pepper chicken........pasta on da side and tater salat, H20 to, two, too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Lunch call???
> 
> grilled up some pork chops, plain cheekun for cheekun salad and some lemon pepper chicken........pasta on da side and tater salat, H20 to, two, too.



Sounds goot! 
I been cravin some fresh pasta salad. Planted some cucumbers and 
 maters this weekend. Can't wait! 

eyetalian sub on dark wheat+H2O.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2017)

Gonna get my hairs highlighted tomorrow. LAWD I hate sitting in a salon.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 1, 2017)

Let's go jump on a plane and go to Mobile! Getting some good oysters tonight...


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gonna get my hairs highlighted tomorrow. LAWD I hate sitting in a salon.


I quit...... gone totally ala natur-al........... I've earned every freakin one of these grey hairs! (and it's cheaper too!)


Patriot44 said:


> Let's go jump on a plane and go to Mobile! Getting some good oysters tonight...


what time will you be at the airport?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds goot!
> I been cravin some fresh pasta salad. Planted some cucumbers and
> maters this weekend. Can't wait!
> 
> eyetalian sub on dark wheat+H2O.



You didn plant no pasta?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

Can't figure out why my ghostery quit workin.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2017)

still no rain.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You didn plant no pasta?


doofus, you know you have to sprig pasta in the winter!


mudracing101 said:


> still no rain.


actually have had a few drops over this way!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 1, 2017)

Well the rain finally got here......all of the cows in the pasture started running full speed to the nearest flat rocks in the pasture.   They arrived too late at the rocks because the really heavy downpour only lasted about 3 minutes !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2017)

Yep, nice two minute rain here too. Later yall its 5


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

Keebs said:


> doofus, you know you have to sprig pasta in the winter!
> 
> actually have had a few drops over this way!



   

Oh yeah, that's right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2017)

No rain yet, but temp sure has cooled down.

Evening bro's !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No rain yet, but temp sure has cooled down.
> 
> Evening bro's !!



Afternoon, Sun is shining, beautiful and decent temps the rest of the week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2017)

It's that time !!!  Let's get 'er done bro's !! 

Good evening all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's that time !!!  Let's get 'er done bro's !!
> 
> Good evening all !!



Git R Done Quackbro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You didn plant no pasta?



That brought back a good memory. When Cody was a youngun, we used to have a BIG garden. Asked him what he wanted us to plant and he said hot dawgs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2017)

Well well it is evening already.

dc going down


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2017)

Hey y'all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2017)

evening Little Lady


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening Little Lady



Hope all is well Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2017)

Busy busy Crickett but all in all it is good.

How about you?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That brought back a good memory. When Cody was a youngun, we used to have a BIG garden. Asked him what he wanted us to plant and he said hot dawgs.





Nothin like fresh picked dot dogs outta da garden!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well well it is evening already.
> 
> dc going down



Just dc? 



Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!



HEYYYYYY!


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Busy busy Crickett but all in all it is good.
> 
> How about you?



Same here. I'm learning a new job at work & I'm excited about it but I have a lot to learn. 



Jeff C. said:


> Nothin like fresh picked dot dogs outta da garden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2017)

just dc.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2017)

Chief,   most say that if chemicals are on for 90 minutes and dry they will do their thing.


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2017)

Evening, back at it for 8 nights


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2017)

8 nights isn't for the weak


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 8 nights isn't for the weak



Be following that up with 14 days


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, back at it for 8 nights





Wycliff said:


> Be following that up with 14 days


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2017)

Yep, got 2 guys out on medical, the summer is going to be busy with vacations and coverage


----------



## glue bunny (May 1, 2017)

Good evening my beautiful peeples!  Looks like my days of recovery are about over.  Going back to the glue factory tomorrow if boss man calls me in. 12 hr day... But with some restrictions ...should make working tolerable.
Wish me luck!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2017)

The wife found a freind in her boot this evening... LOL


----------



## Wycliff (May 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> The wife found a freind in her boot this evening... LOL



Did she have an accident after she saw it


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Did she have an accident after she saw it



 not sure about that ... what I am sure of is my laughing didn't help anything!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2017)

So did she boot it out?

Monday in the rear view





So it must be time for coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2017)

Mornin Gobbleinthewoods


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2017)

tonight as slow as last?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 2, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tonight as slow as last?



Not as slow


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 2, 2017)

Good Morning Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of you drivelers still asleep.

I read back and saw some scary things happenings apparently. 

Snakes alive for Ms Blood too.  Hey, from looking at the photo, I thought that Ms Blood had obviously had an accident to that snake just like Wycliff thought too !!!!! 

Glad that Ms Glue Bunny is doing better now too !!!

Coffee sounds really good right about now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2017)

howdy moonbro

EE pour a cup to three


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 2, 2017)

Morning EE. I'm betting Ms. Blood had quite the start! Mz. R would have shot up the porch!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 2, 2017)

Bought a new to me motor for my boat yesterday. A friend put a larger motor on his boat and I got his old one. My old Johnson is on its last leg, it has been a good one. Opportunity came at the right time with a great deal also. We are going to swap them out this week. Hope to be fishing with it by the weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2017)

It is bad when your Johnson doesn't work anymore.   Or so I'm told.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is bad when your Johnson doesn't work anymore.   Or so I'm told.




OMG........


Heck, I know that from experience unfortunately  !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2017)

Mornin fellows and  Mz glue bunny.

Snaaaake!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 2, 2017)

Morning Chief and Glue Bunny. Yeah it's a bummer Gobble.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Glue Bunny. Yeah it's a bummer Gobble.



Mornin Moon, your old motor still runnin?


----------



## Wycliff (May 2, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2017)

Sup Wy?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 2, 2017)

Morning Chief and Wy. Yeah it's running Chief. It's hard to crank first thing and won't idle for very long.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2017)

Morning. Get your motor running!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 2, 2017)

Morning Mud.  Hope to get them swapped out this week. Gonna start after work today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2017)

Morning bro's !!!


Dang Bloodbro was 'pose to put the snake in MILs' boot !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2017)

treedownatetogo !!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2017)

Mernin, back to working on All Star Ballots...............how ya'll are!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. Get your motor running!



Mudro......Born to be wild! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!!
> 
> 
> Dang Bloodbro was 'pose to put the snake in MILs' boot !!



Mornin Quackbro, knockem out.



Keebs said:


> Mernin, back to working on All Star Ballots...............how ya'll are!



Howdy shweetie!

Gotta get Jag to work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2017)

juan Benadryl and 2 sleep Aids . . . ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  



Good day all !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2017)

Installing a over the range microwave is not a one man yob!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 2, 2017)

Morning Quackbro and Keebs. Get MIL to help you Bloodbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Installing a over the range microwave is not a one man yob!



Yeah, I had fun with that too.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2017)

Jeffro got it!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro got it!!!



I did too. He just beat me to it. I was gonna post. 
Head out on the Highway.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 2, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H. Tell H22 I said hey for me.


----------



## glue bunny (May 2, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Hey chief and moon!
Boss man hasn't called by now so I guess no worky worky for me today!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2017)

Got the call, gonna get the storage building out to the house today!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2017)

Was fixing to comment in that Dishwasher wont get Hot thread.... glad I seen that  it was in the on topic forum first. That wouldn't been good.
But speakin of Dishwashers, I better call the wife and wake her up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Got the call, gonna get the storage building out to the house today!





mudracing101 said:


> Was fixing to comment in that Dishwasher wont get Hot thread.... glad I seen that  it was in the on topic forum first. That wouldn't been good.
> But speakin of Dishwashers, I better call the wife and wake her up


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Was fixing to comment in that Dishwasher wont get Hot thread.... glad I seen that  it was in the on topic forum first. That wouldn't been good.
> But speakin of Dishwashers, I better call the wife and wake her up


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


us WOW's haz to stick together!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Was fixing to comment in that Dishwasher wont get Hot thread.... glad I seen that  it was in the on topic forum first. That wouldn't been good.
> But speakin of Dishwashers, I better call the wife and wake her up


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>


don't encourage da boy!


----------



## Crakajak (May 2, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Was fixing to comment in that Dishwasher wont get Hot thread.... glad I seen that  it was in the on topic forum first. That wouldn't been good.
> But speakin of Dishwashers, I better call the wife and wake her up



You need to remind her to hang the laundry out to dry also


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2017)

Live from the salon on this beautiful day. And she's  running late of course.  Double


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2017)

Had to uninstall my Ghostery, then reinstall newer version. So far, so good.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 2, 2017)

Good evening folks. Fixing to start getting my old motor ready to take off of the boat. TTYL


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> Hey chief and moon!
> Boss man hasn't called by now so I guess no worky worky for me today!



Still doin community service?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2017)

Afternoon my beautiful bro's !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon my beautiful bro's !!!



Afternoon Stuck Duck!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2017)

Finally home a couple minor chores done.   Really need to plant a few more maters as two of the first have withered and died.


----------



## glue bunny (May 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Still doin community service?



nope...never been bad enough to have to do community service..(whew)

been on short term disability since before christmas...back to work tomorrow...actually looking forward to it!


----------



## Wycliff (May 2, 2017)

Afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2017)

Evenin gobblein, glue bunny, Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2017)

Hey chief and gluerabbit


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2017)

Wy,  you already at the mine?


----------



## Wycliff (May 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wy,  you already at the mine?



Yes sir, making biscuits


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2017)

butter and strawberry jam


----------



## Wycliff (May 2, 2017)

Plain


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2017)

Preditor got his dreads cut off!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Preditor got his dreads cut off!



Maybe Preditor got the hint that it needed washed or gone.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Maybe Preditor got the hint that it needed washed or gone.



We have a job opening.... I think that was the hint


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2017)

Not as dumb as he looked?

morning blood


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 3, 2017)

Good Morning to you Quack (probably sleeping at work and CMC is running the control room instead), Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie (when he gets here in one piece) and to the rest of the Driveler Nation. 

Happy HUMP DAY to all of you.

Speaking of Humping....I've got to get busy and process a shipment of goods beginning at 8 AM this morning as the weather is supposed to be perfect for this being done today .  I hope my aching back can last long enough to get it done.

Gobblin, a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee sounds really like a good plan this morning too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 3, 2017)

Morning Gobble,EE, Wy and Bloodbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2017)

Mornin fellows.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 3, 2017)

Good morning Chief.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2017)

Morning bro's !!  fodownsebentogo !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2017)

Bad night.... Day shift is going to a crane to complete this job. 100hp motor and almost no access.


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2017)

Mornin Moon, Quack, blood, Wy.

That should be a fun project blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2017)

Gotta get Jag to a Dr's appt on the north side. 

Holla later, have a good Hump Day!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon, Quack, blood, Wy.
> 
> That should be a fun project blood.



Absolutely.. I enjoyed the challenge and wish I could be there for the crane work!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 3, 2017)

Morning yall, dang blood. 

Six moe days till the back gets wrenched on. Something has to give....


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2017)

Payroll sent in.................... forgotten rating forms completed and printed for coaches................. How ya'll are?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2017)

Sketti n biskits.


----------



## Crakajak (May 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Bad night.... Day shift is going to a crane to complete this job. 100hp motor and almost no access.



I got 2 of those t shirts. No crane access for me.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2017)

Hey .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey .



Hey Mudro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 3, 2017)

Evening folks. 8 mo minutes!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2017)

Slept horrible..... Back is broke again! Fetching the ice!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Slept horrible..... Back is broke again! Fetching the ice!


 bless yo heart, hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2017)

It b ded up in hera..


----------



## Hankus (May 3, 2017)

Where is Miz Hawnet? That no phone answering hussy. Rekon what's more important than me


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2017)

Evening, lets knock another one out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2017)

Look at the time.    

work, then picked up the mower, mowed, then planted some mater plants for several that did not make it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2017)

blood those are some big hunkin fuses.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2017)

Hope keebs got me on the payroll again this pay period.   I'm needy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Slept horrible..... Back is broke again! Fetching the ice!



Could be you trying to be the human crane on that motor.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 3, 2017)

Yall say a prayer for me please, I am not scared of much of anything but going under is one of them. This back surgery Tuesday has me neurotic. Thanks


----------



## glue bunny (May 3, 2017)

Good evening my beautiful peeples!
I am one tired gimpy bunny...2 days rest then back at it for 3 more.
Working is hard!


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2017)

Prayer P44, glad you back to work Stickyrabbit


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2017)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2017)

Coffee please


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 4, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. Did dayshift get thr motor changed?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Coffee please


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good evening my beautiful peeples!
> I am one tired gimpy bunny...2 days rest then back at it for 3 more.
> Working is hard!



good morning gluey,  glad you are back to work.   Being laid up is no fun when you want to work.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. Did dayshift get thr motor changed?


Nope .. Its going to happen today... In the rain...LOL


gobbleinwoods said:


>



Grossyus


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 4, 2017)

Good Morning (sleeping) Quack, Wycliff, Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin who is driving the big coffee truck all over Georgia right now to help us all, and to the rest of you Drivelers.

Glad to Ms GlueBunny finally able to return to work again too !!!!  


For whatever reason, I didn't sleep hardly any at all during the night.  Maybe, I kept worrying that my tent was going to catch on fire and create an inferno like another member on here had one time.....but doesn't want to talk about it anymore !!!!   

I'm sure that you can find that new thread with no problem and get the details.   

I am beating pots and pans together now trying my best to wake everybody up !!!!!   


It surely is a slow day for sure......Currently Active Users: 376 (9 members and 367 guests).


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 4, 2017)

Morning Gobble and EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2017)

hey moonbro

how is the motor swap out going?


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2017)

Good morning, no tents were harmed last night at the biscuit factory


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2017)

Mornin blood, Moon, gobblein, EE, Wy. 
Coffee is needed, especially after a stoopid "dog barking" alarm on MizT's work phone has awakened me for the past 2 days. 

P44, prayers for a successful surgery. 

Sticky Bunny, glad you are back at work. Now just hippity hop on to retirement.

Ok, gotta go try to get that dog to quit barkin again.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 4, 2017)

Morning Chief and Wy. It's going Gobble. Been unhooking stuff from old motor, got a friend coming after work to help me take old one off and put new one on. Then getting linkage and wires hooked up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 4, 2017)

Prayers P44 on upcoming back surgery and a quick recovery.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Wy. It's going Gobble. Been unhooking stuff from old motor, got a friend coming after work to help me take old one off and put new one on. Then getting linkage and wires hooked up.



Sounds like a fun project Moon! I like doing things like that!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2017)

Morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2017)

draggin this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Wy. It's going Gobble. Been unhooking stuff from old motor, got a friend coming after work to help me take old one off and put new one on. Then getting linkage and wires hooked up.



Git R Done Moon.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> draggin this morning



We see that in your avatar! 

Top of the mornin Mud!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> draggin this morning



Mornin....X2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Yall say a prayer for me please, I am not scared of much of anything but going under is one of them. This back surgery Tuesday has me neurotic. Thanks





You got 'em brother !!



Morning bro's !!!  


Just got home, stooped meeting . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got 'em brother !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin, I'm bout ready to go back to bed for a little cat nap. This dark drizzly mornin is makin me drowsy.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2017)

Wished I could take a lil nap


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2017)

Back = broke ... P44 needs to make room for me! We could share a pint in the recovery room and toss paper air plane's back and forth!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Wished I could take a lil nap



You jus got up from a big nap!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Back = broke ... P44 needs to make room for me! We could share a pint in the recovery room and toss paper air plane's back and forth!


 dang blood, whatchu gonna do?




Oh, Mornin Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> dang blood, whatchu gonna do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know.. Probably go under the knife!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2017)

Turn it UP! GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2017)

Prayers for all the folks having back problems. My son had to go thru double hockey sticks to be approved for his. Even psychiatric evaluation.  It has definitely changed his life for the good. Long, long recovery. Get ready for your house to be handicap accessible for a while, but it will be worth it in the long run. I pray ya'll don't loose your job like he did.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Don't know.. Probably go under the knife!


............. If'n you do, I sure hope you get some relief!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Prayers for all the folks having back problems. My son had to go thru double hockey sticks to be approved for his. Even psychiatric evaluation.  It has definitely changed his life for the good. Long, long recovery. Get ready for your house to be handicap accessible for a while, but it will be worth it in the long run. I pray ya'll don't loose your job like he did.


bless his heart............. some of those pics of him made me hurt just looking at them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Turn it UP! GO DAWGS!



I can see the video on Mozilla, but it's blank on chrome.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> ............. If'n you do, I sure hope you get some relief!
> 
> bless his heart............. some of those pics of him made me hurt just looking at them.



Don't know why, but I was just thinking about the scar from his neck to his butt crack this mornin. Guess cause I haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2017)

Can we change the subject, y'all makin my back hurt? 

Actually, back pain is a very debilitating issue making daily functioning almost miserable.

This wind is gettin a little out of hand, btw. I'm gonna go move my truck away from that big pecan tree.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2017)

What's for lunch?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> What's for lunch?



tater salik and grilt smoked sausage.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> What's for lunch?


shake & bake Parmesan pork chop, green beans & a pasta side dish thingy....... oh & water.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> shake & bake Parmesan pork chop, green beans & a pasta side dish thingy....... oh & water.


Dang Keebs. That's sound good ta def. 
shake & bake. and I helped.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Can we change the subject, y'all makin my back hurt?
> 
> Actually, back pain is a very debilitating issue making daily functioning almost miserable.
> 
> This wind is gettin a little out of hand, btw. I'm gonna go move my truck away from that big pecan tree.



No more talk. Promise.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2017)

I think I just lost my appetite.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I just lost my appetite.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2017)

dairy queen, chicken fingers with white gravey


----------



## Patriot44 (May 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Back = broke ... P44 needs to make room for me! We could share a pint in the recovery room and toss paper air plane's back and forth!



That is what I am talking about! 

I told the anesthesiologist this morning at my pre op that I am not scared of much in this world, but going under is one of them. He said not to worry and he would hook me up with some "I don't care" before the take me back...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> dairy queen, chicken fingers with white gravey


would that make em chicken fried chicken fangers


Patriot44 said:


> That is what I am talking about!
> 
> I told the anesthesiologist this morning at my pre op that I am not scared of much in this world, but going under is one of them. He said not to worry and he would hook me up with some "I don't care" before the take me back...


 You gonna have some more when you wake up. I guar-un-tee. 
What they gonna do to ya?  anything like the pic above?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> dairy queen, chicken fingers with white gravey



I went wit da left ova fried chikin, mashed taters n gravy, green peas, n biskit toast.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> would that make em chicken fried chicken fangers
> 
> You gonna have some more when you wake up. I guar-un-tee.
> What they gonna do to ya?  anything like the pic above?



I wasn't even going to say it,,  i wanted to, but since you did...................


i poured my gravy over them and had some DairyQueen Chicken Fried Chicken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I wasn't even going to say it,,  i wanted to, but since you did...................
> 
> 
> i poured my gravy over them and had some DairyQueen Chicken Fried Chicken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Come on back to the mustard side of life


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Keebs. That's sound good ta def.
> shake & bake. _*and I helped*_.


 I say that every time I use it!  I also know one of the twins that was in one of the commercials!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> No more talk. Promise.





mudracing101 said:


> dairy queen, chicken fingers with white gravey


We gettin a DQ again!!!!


Patriot44 said:


> That is what I am talking about!
> 
> I told the anesthesiologist this morning at my pre op that I am not scared of much in this world, but going under is one of them. He said not to worry and he would hook me up with some "I don't care" before the take me back...


's it all goes good for ya!!


blood on the ground said:


> Come on back to the mustard side of life


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2017)

Ya'll done got me cravin fried cheekun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2017)

Good rainy cool day to go home and cook a BIG pan of homemade mac n cheese today. Chris gonna cut it up into bites size pieces and fry em for the shower Sunday. They gonna be some cheekun fangers there too!
Along wiff a bunch of other fanger foods.


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2017)

ya'll make mac n cheese just to take a shower????


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2017)

odd.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2017)

Try it. You'll like it.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What they gonna do to ya?  anything like the pic above?



Fortunately no, that pic looks terrible, I can't imagine how you felt!  I am getting a SI Fusion and I can barely walk some days. I am over doing it with the boy too, I am a real idiot.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll done got me cravin fried cheekun.



Chikin fried, or Chriskin fried?


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2017)

time to go!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 4, 2017)

Evening y'all. Sure hope they can get you some relief P44! Sup Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2017)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2017)

Howdy Quack n Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 4, 2017)

Addernoon Chief. Rain here at 31220! Can't work on my motor today! GRRRRR! Has Joe fired up the classic yet!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening y'all. Sure hope they can get you some relief P44! Sup Quackbro?




Waiting on next Wed morning, 7am. 





Moonpie1 said:


> Addernoon Chief. Rain here at 31220! Can't work on my motor today! GRRRRR! Has Joe fired up the classic yet!



No sir, not yet.  I keep asking him.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 4, 2017)

Dang, that's like buying a new car and walking home!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 4, 2017)

This has been a long stretch this time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang, that's like buying a new car and walking home!





Kinda what I was thankin . .


Later bro's it's chalk mine time !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 4, 2017)

Giterdone Quackbro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Fortunately no, that pic looks terrible, I can't imagine how you felt!  I am getting a SI Fusion and I can barely walk some days. I am over doing it with the boy too, I am a real idiot.



Your gonna be a new man. Promise.:clap
That aint me, that's my 24 year  old son. The younger  you are, the better you recover.  Hate to say it, but I talked him into having  the surgery.  Pain pills were killing him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your gonna be a new man. Promise.:clap
> That aint me, that's my 24 year  old son. The younger  you are, the better you recover.  Hate to say it, but I talked him into having  the surgery.  Pain pills were killing him.



Retract statement.  He moved out and set the whole thing up on his own. Best neuro surgeons  in the world. It kinda helped that he worked there.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 4, 2017)

Evening Mrs. H and Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2017)

Rained in 30055 and still drizzling some.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2017)

evening moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 4, 2017)

*This is for Sticky Rabbit.*

Got our Nu-Way fix tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2017)

Evening


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2017)

evening wybro


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2017)

Evenin, waitin on some brekfus fo suppa.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2017)

had left over brisket and smashed taters.


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2017)

Zaxby's was what's for supper


----------



## Patriot44 (May 4, 2017)

Thank yall for the thoughts and prayers. I have been grumpier the past six months than any other point in my life.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Thank yall for the thoughts and prayers. I have been grumpier the past six months than any other point in my life.



You jus made Nic grin ear ta ear


----------



## glue bunny (May 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got our Nu-Way fix tonight.



Mmmm....I'd go a long way for a nu way!!

2 all the way dogs with fries please


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2017)

Pulling cat5 cable in our lab earlier and found the router.... Im now connected


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Pulling cat5 cable in our lab earlier and found the router.... Im now connected


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


>



They taped the dang user name and password to the side of it


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> They taped the dang user name and password to the side of it


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


>



Never miss a opportunity to capitalize on someone else's mistake!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2017)

blood be plug it in plug it in happy dancing.

better make a lot this morning as it is early for some drivelers but the smell might wake them


----------



## Patriot44 (May 5, 2017)

Morning, quick run to Wally world for some hot glue... gotta finish a science project...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2017)

Mornin girls


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 5, 2017)

Good Friday morning Gobble, Bloodbro, Wy and P44.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2017)

morning moon, wy and P44

been busy this morning doing paperwork.   ugh.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 5, 2017)

Happy Friday to you Quack (working hard or hardly working), Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Patriot44, Moonpie, and to all of the sleepy Drivelers out there this morning that had lots of storms and rain during the night.

Dang storm woke me up at 2:30 AM with a bunch of wind and rain.  I see where a tornado hit in Garden City yesterday afternoon too.

I need about 3-4 cups of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee to get me awake this morning.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 5, 2017)

Man, the deer are out this morning. This mist and 50 degrees must have them all giddy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2017)

EE, welcome to vertical.   Get everything done yesterday?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Man, the deer are out this morning. This mist and 50 degrees must have them all giddy.



You didn't glue any to the front bumper did you?


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2017)

4 down 4 more to go


----------



## Patriot44 (May 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You didn't glue any to the front bumper did you?



No, but I was on alert, so were they. Two of the were big ole fat floppy's.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2017)

They will be dropping fawns soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They will be dropping fawns soon.



yep.. time to fatten up the bush wolves!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2017)

mernin day walkers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, welcome to vertical.   Get everything done yesterday?



Thankfully, I have gotten everything done for this week and I am taking it easy today.  

I'm going to let a local lady friend borrow a couple of my cameras and I am hoping to get photos of someone that might be stealing things from her property.  Her husband passed away a few months ago and some things are now missing from his shop and warehouse area.  I am going to set them up early tomorrow morning, then I'm going up to the country and enjoy "The Little Roy and Lizzy Bluegrass Music Festival"  at Elijah Clarke State Park in Lincolnton tomorrow afternoon and night.  This is their annual 3-day festival and this year's event is also featuring a 90 minute performance by the Oak Ridge Boys of which I am looking forward to.  Little Roy and Lizzy are both friends of mine and I enjoy getting together and listening to their music along with several other entertainers performing in this year's festival as well.





gobbleinwoods said:


> They will be dropping fawns soon.



Speaking of dropping fawns......I know that I have had some really fat does on my cameras especially during the past few weeks now.  I'm thinking that they should be dropping really soon now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got our Nu-Way fix tonight.




You KNOW it's good when the sack is greasy.  When I was growing up in Macon we'd get stoned and eat a sack full !!!  Probably haven't had one in 35 yrs ???




Wycliff said:


> 4 down 4 more to go




6 down, 5 to go . .


----------



## Patriot44 (May 5, 2017)

Been up since 330, two trips to Wal-Marks, one trip to Publix and the boy and his project are off to school. 

Just in the nick of time.  It's almost noon fer me...


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 5, 2017)

Morning Quackbro. Yeah every now and then just got to eat some. They aren't far from the house.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 5, 2017)

Good job P44. I can remember those projects too.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2017)

Good Mornin folks!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> yep.. time to fatten up the bush wolves!



A buddy of mine has gotten into trapping them over the spring and summer and has had fun doing it while controlling the monsters. Seems he has stop the decline in the least and maybe even started building up the heard again. About wiped them out. 

We should look into this here by the hizzles?



Moonpie1 said:


> Good job P44. I can remember those projects too.



We don't have many more years left, making every minute count. Thanks


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2017)

Mornin!! 1/2 day for me, gotta burn up some comp. time!

HOw ya'll are?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> A buddy of mine has gotten into trapping them over the spring and summer and has had fun doing it while controlling the monsters. Seems he has stop the decline in the least and maybe even started building up the heard again. About wiped them out.
> 
> We should look into this here by the hizzles?
> 
> ...



Indeed.. They are out of control here


----------



## glue bunny (May 5, 2017)

Good morning chief and all my beautiful peeples !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2017)

I see da stickywabbit down there !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2017)

Gonna hafta ditch the shorts and wear some jeans tonight.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Indeed.. They are out of control here



Crazy out of control.

You hear about all the stuff going on at the HS?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2017)

How about coming home to, two medium coolers full of steaks packed in dry ice and setting on my door step! 
Maw n law has stepped up her game in trying to convince me she belongs here!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 5, 2017)

Morning Chief,Glue Bunny, and Short day Keebs. They are grown and gone before you know it P44. You porch sitting this morning Blood?


----------



## glue bunny (May 5, 2017)

Hey quack and all the mornin' drivelerz!
Off today then 3 in a row at the glue factory. Gonna make the most of it today...might go drown some worms.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 5, 2017)

Sounds like it's time to fire up the grill Blood. Glue Bunny I bought extra Nu-Ways last night. Gonna have some more for lunch today. That should hold me for a while.


----------



## glue bunny (May 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sounds like it's time to fire up the grill Blood. Glue Bunny I bought extra Nu-Ways last night. Gonna have some more for lunch today. That should hold me for a while.



You may have flung a craving on me.  Might ditch drowning worms and make a road trip to get me some nu ways for lunch!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> How about coming home to, two medium coolers full of steaks packed in dry ice and setting on my door step!
> Maw n law has stepped up her game in trying to convince me she belongs here!





Betcha it's horse meat . . 


 Sleep meds kicking in, good Friday bro's !! 



Mandy will be on the Mint Julips tomorrow !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief,Glue Bunny, and Short day Keebs. They are grown and gone before you know it P44. You porch sitting this morning Blood?



Yes sir... Nice outside! 50degrees


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 5, 2017)

Hope to get new motor on boat by the weekend Blood. They are getting close. Need to start planning a trip.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hope to new motor on boat by the weekend Blood. They are getting close. Need to start planning a trip.



I have been waiting on you to say that for a long time...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!! 1/2 day for me, gotta burn up some comp. time!
> 
> HOw ya'll are?


Me too, two,tu tu, 2! I'm the only one here today.
Then off to St. Augustine next Wed.  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha it's horse meat . .
> 
> 
> Sleep meds kicking in, good Friday bro's !!
> ...


You got THAT right! Pic is pre-derby glasses. Now I got a shelf full!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> How about coming home to, two medium coolers full of steaks packed in dry ice and setting on my door step!
> Maw n law has stepped up her game in trying to convince me she belongs here!


 that might get her another week or two........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too, two,tu tu, 2! I'm the only one here today.
> Then off to _*St. Augustine*_ next Wed.
> 
> You got THAT right! Pic is pre-derby glasses. Now I got a shelf full!


kewl!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 5, 2017)

Now Keebs and Mrs. H got me wanting to bug out early too! Maybe next week. Y'all enjoy the afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Now Keebs and Mrs. H got me wanting to bug out early too! Maybe next week. Y'all enjoy the afternoon.


 gonna try, got my tiny terror this weekend and I know he is going to be wanting to stay in the pool, even though it is as cold as ice cubes after this cool snap!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Now Keebs and Mrs. H got me wanting to bug out early too! Maybe next week. Y'all enjoy the afternoon.



Thanks! 

Got a lot of running around to do. Flowers for the shower, oil change in my car, Sam's club, and grocery store. I'll probably get home about normal time.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Got a lot of running around to do. Flowers for the shower, oil change in my car, Sam's club, and grocery store. I'll probably get home about normal time.


better than later!
Now I can't leave until a "situation" has been resolved........... it doesn't happen very often, but when it does, it's a head-ache and an half........... one facility double booked and all other facilities already rented for the same day........


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2017)

Afternoon from a cold wet Kentucky. How you youngins doing?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 5, 2017)

Howdy B0$$. Trying to finish out the week. It was 49 degrees here this morning.


----------



## Crakajak (May 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> better than later!
> Now I can't leave until a "situation" has been resolved........... it doesn't happen very often, but when it does, it's a head-ache and an half........... one facility double booked and all other facilities already rented for the same day........



Just do like the airlines pick one and give them the boot.


----------



## Crakajak (May 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon from a cold wet Kentucky. How you youngins doing?



 cool and wet.Got to have a fire at the club tonight.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Just do like the airlines pick one and give them the boot.


no:no, we don't play that game............. we'll get them accommodated one way or another!

Oh well, co-worker said to go on anyway that she'd handle it!

Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Crakajak (May 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> no:no, we don't play that game............. we'll get them accommodated one way or another!
> 
> Oh well, co-worker said to go on anyway that she'd handle it!
> 
> Ya'll have a good'un!



We had that problem at a family reunion one time. Both families said give us the venue for free and we will be nice to each other and share.They agreed. Some of the 2 families already knew each other and some were kissing cousins.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2017)

I think they call this Locust winter up here. They are blooming.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2017)

Haaay


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 5, 2017)

Hey there high there ho there    Well set mysel up with some cateract surgery and thanks to good folks here I feel alot better about it. 

How about a shot of Rufus at HIA


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey there high there ho there    Well set mysel up with some cateract surgery and thanks to good folks here I feel alot better about it.
> 
> How about a shot of Rufus at HIA



Thats a skinny chicken bro... You better toss out some extra scratch feed for that lilfeller!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 5, 2017)

It take alot of them to make a good meal that's a Fact Jack


----------



## glue bunny (May 5, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey there high there ho there    Well set mysel up with some cateract surgery and thanks to good folks here I feel alot better about it.
> 
> How about a shot of Rufus at HIA



That's a stunning picture! congrats on the shot!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2017)

Awesome pics Uncle Stonerbro !!  Sorry I missed your call.

Headed to the chalk mine, 6 down just 5 mo to go.  I'm gonna be kneegrow rich !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome pics Uncle Stonerbro !!  Sorry I missed your call.
> 
> Headed to the chalk mine, 6 down just 5 mo to go.  I'm gonna be kneegrow rich !!!



Yeah and he can actually see them now. 

Git R Done Quackbro.


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2017)

Afternoon, little brisk out today


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 5, 2017)

Mighty cool pic Mike! Evening Blood, Chief and Wy. Same here Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2017)

Wy, moon

do you think this is blackberry winter?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 5, 2017)

Howdy Gobble. Naw just a few days cool snap.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2017)

well moon guess I will chill out then


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, little brisk out today





Moonpie1 said:


> Mighty cool pic Mike! Evening Blood, Chief and Wy. Same here Wy.





gobbleinwoods said:


> well moon guess I will chill out then



Evening gentlemen.


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2017)

Hola Moon, Gw, and Chief


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah and he can actually see them now.
> 
> Git R Done Quackbro.



Not yet Jeff I go in on the 24th for the 1st eye then  the 6th of june for the  other eye. Was pretty aprehencive about haavin my eyes cut on but feeling pretty good about it now that I've done some research and talked with folks that have had it done. Wonder what it's like not to have to find my glasses first thing off in the morning just to find the bathroom


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 6, 2017)

It sure is a lonely Saturday Morning in the Driveler Nation.  Quackbro might be the ONLY person working overnight and he and CMC are both probably asleep right about now!!!!

I need some coffee to get my eyes fully open and maybe some breakfast to help me get moving along too.

I hope all of you sleepy drivelers will be productive today and will pass it on.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2017)

I'm here EE


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I'm here EE



I wasn't sure if you were working through the night as I know that sometimes you do post late at night.  I read a post this week about you working at the"bisket factory" and I laughed to myself and wondered just where that came from!!!!!!   Might be some odd tasting biskets for sure.     

I hope all is well in your world.   I ate at Peggy's Restaurant again recently and I thought about you when I ate everything on my plate as usual.  I still get a "wild hair" and drive down there a couple of times a month and especially on Thursdays as that is Turkey and Dressing Day for me.  

Going to set up some surveillance cameras for a friend this morning in South Carolina and then going up to Lincolnton to attend the Bluegrass Festival later this afternoon and night.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I wasn't sure if you were working through the night as I know that sometimes you do post late at night.  I read a post this week about you working at the"bisket factory" and I laughed to myself and wondered just where that came from!!!!!!   Might be some odd tasting biskets for sure.
> 
> I hope all is well in your world.   I ate at Peggy's Restaurant again recently and I thought about you when I ate everything on my plate as usual.  I still get a "wild hair" and drive down there a couple of times a month and especially on Thursdays as that is Turkey and Dressing Day for me.
> 
> Going to set up some surveillance cameras for a friend this morning in South Carolina and then going up to Lincolnton to attend the Bluegrass Festival later this afternoon and night.





Murray  biscuit is right down the street and a lot of nights the wind blows the smell of cookies through the plant


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2017)

My my I overslept this morning but I am up and getting the coffee ready.

morning EE and wybro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2017)

brisk and breazy outside this morning


----------



## glue bunny (May 6, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Everyone enjoy your Saturday...be safe!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 6, 2017)

Morning Wy, EE, Gobble and Glue Bunny. Got me a few more winks this morning. Kinda chilly this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2017)

Mornin folks....chilly!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2017)

Morning my beautiful bro's !!! 


Man it feels GOOOOOD outside !!  Makes me wanna paw the ground, pee on it, and rub a tree !!! 


just fomotogo !!!


----------



## cramer (May 6, 2017)

Morning every body
 sleptlate2 must be a epidemic - 

Thanks for the coffee G
Got to bed Quack , it's still Friday


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning my beautiful bro's !!!
> 
> 
> Man it feels GOOOOOD outside !!  Makes me wanna paw the ground, pee on it, and rub a tree !!!
> ...



 


Ain't  that the truth!

Bout got'em whooped Quackbro.

Howdy Cramer.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2017)

Think I'll just pee next to a bush and flail it softly, ain't got no horns right now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 6, 2017)

Good morning Quackbro, Cramer and Chief.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Murray  biscuit is right down the street and a lot of nights the wind blows the smell of cookies through the plant



Strangely enough, they have been my customer for 44 yrs and 4 months now (and for 25 of those years since I have operated my own business).  Of course, they are actually KELLOGG COMPANY now since they have been bought out several times over the years BUT Kellogg has owned them since July 1, 2004.

I do more heavy duty physical work for their requirements than any other customer and when they call me, I respond immediately and deliver goods to them.  I wish that I had more customers like them as they are local............but they will fire any employee caught eating ANY cookies while working.  It doesn't matter if you have been there 80 years either !!!!!  

The good news is that I got a $3500.00 check in the mail yesterday from them.  They pay their bills in less than 30 days.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Quackbro, Cramer and Chief.



Sup Moon?

EE....loan me a dolla?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 6, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin, Ms Glue Bunny, Moonbro, Chief, Quack, Cramer, and to all of you Drivelers.

Gotta get a fast move on and get to South Carolina and get these cameras installed.  Supposed to meet a lady friend at 9 AM sharp to get this project done.  Hopefully, she can catch who ever has been stealing things from her late husband's business warehouse.

CYL.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 6, 2017)

Morning, morning! Let's get some yard work did, going to be a few weeks before I can do anything again. I've never paid anyone to cut my grass, this should be interesting...

Happy Saturday, Yall!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning, morning! Let's get some yard work did, going to be a few weeks before I can do anything again. I've never paid anyone to cut my grass, this should be interesting...
> 
> Happy Saturday, Yall!



Back atcha....still pondering my production, or lack thereof for today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2017)

quack,  you are over the hump on days/nights to work on this go round.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 6, 2017)

Quack said its bed time. Morning P44 and Chief. Waiting on my fishing partner to help me take motor off of the boat. Not going to try that maneuver by myself. I'd be in the next room to P44!  Headed out to our sons house on the river and fry fish this afternoon. Will post up some pics later. Everyone have a good and safe Saturday.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2017)

B-U-T-ful day! Can't seem to get motivated though, just enjoy it.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> B-U-T-ful day! Can't seem to get motivated though, just enjoy it.



We have a day of no baseball, would love to go on a long mountain hike in this weather....but when you are born a man ......... 

Them wemenz folk have it goot...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> We have a day of no baseball, would love to go on a long mountain hike in this weather....but when you are born a man .........
> 
> Them wemenz folk have it goot...



I'll second that sentiment.

Me:  chain saw, pole saw, hedge trimmer

Wife:  browned hamburger for burritos


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2017)

This will be slap full of mint julep later. Happy Derby Day!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2017)

Skrimps is on the menu tonight!

afternoon folks.... Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 6, 2017)

*Been busy.*

My old motor leaned against a pine tree.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 6, 2017)

*Looks empty.*

Nobody home.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 6, 2017)

*New sheriff in town.*

Got a little work to do for the controls. It's a wrap for today. Will get it finished first of next week. Headed out to our sons house on the river for a fish fry this evening. Will post up some pics later. Might even clean the ring around the tub off. Maybe not, could be bad juju! Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2017)

Looking good Moonbro, you're gonna love that 4stroke Yammy !!!   


Afternoon bro's !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2017)

Closer than I was . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2017)

Afternoon all. 

Just chilled out with lil Everett(sick).

Motor looks good Moon.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2017)

Cooked up some skrimps, white rice, sauteed green beens, turkey sausage and grilled squash.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 6, 2017)

When I was a late teen in the early 90's (the best decade), the game wardens in SC were the first to get those high dollar Yammies.

When you fish rivers, you lean speed by sound bouncing off those cypress's. Duck hunting, if you had lead and heard a Yammie, you chucked the "coker" sack. Not that I ever did that...

One morning before work at 19, I was checking trot lines on the Waccamaw at ~7 am and heard a Yammie. I pulled back from the banks because I may or may not have had slabber bream in the live well.  Two female game wardens pulled up and could not find my bush hooks to save their life....high tide 

After checking for a whistle, throw cushion, etc, one of them grabbed a life vest and ripped it. Unserviceable..and 129 clams.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2017)

Evening


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> When I was a late teen in the early 90's (the best decade), the game wardens in SC were the first to get those high dollar Yammies.
> 
> When you fish rivers, you lean speed by sound bouncing off those cypress's. Duck hunting, if you had lead and heard a Yammie, you chucked the "coker" sack. Not that I ever did that...
> 
> ...



Old outlaw... I've never broken a game law in my life!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2017)

Stop it blood. 

Looks Goot!


----------



## Crickett (May 6, 2017)

Pizza & beer for dinner. 

Hey y'all


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Old outlaw... I've never broken a game law in my life!





Somebody holler at me?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody holler at me?



I did... 

Evening sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2017)

Man, I remember filling up 3-4 ice chests with gator trout down in Louisiana back in the day. I don't even think they had a creel limit or size limit on'em back then. 

Thing is, they were way more plentiful and much larger on average than they are now.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I did...
> 
> Evening sir!











Jeff C. said:


> Man, I remember filling up 3-4 ice chests with gator trout down in Louisiana back in the day. I don't even think they had a creel limit or size limit on'em back then.
> 
> Thing is, they were way more plentiful and much larger on average than they are now.



When we used to fish Econfina, Spring Creek, St Marks, and the Aucilla River, the limit on trout was 50 per person. We didn` t even keep those trashy reds. But that was a long time ago.

Times sure have changed. But, so have I....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2017)

Chief, I`d like to set around a fire with you sometime and hear some of your stories of what it was like back then in Loozianner. Sounds like you had some good times.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> When we used to fish Econfina, Spring Creek, St Marks, and the Aucilla River, the limit on trout was 50 per person. We didn` t even keep those trashy reds. But that was a long time ago.
> 
> Times sure have changed. But, so have I....



That's probably what it was back in the 60's and 70's also, Nic. Yep, I remember chasin reds more for sport after we'd done filled the icechests with big trout.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2017)

evening Chief and any other drivelers hiding


----------



## Patriot44 (May 6, 2017)

Yall, A battle of mine from my time in the 35th has had a hard  past 60 days. He served with two twins who are both zipped as of last night.  I married a twin in the Army, and we are devastated for Dave and his men tonight.  #22aDay

Two suicides within 60 days, lord help us! 

From him:



> You two.
> 
> I remember the day I met you two. No one told me we had twins in our unit. I met you to separately. I thought I was losing my mind until I finally saw you two together. That was one of the few times I didn't see you two together.
> 
> ...



If you have a dollar, please give. 

https://www.gofundme.com/with-love-amanda-kaylinn-boone

Rest easy boys and until Valhalla, cheers!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2017)

Hate to hear that P44.


----------

